# خواطر ..................حول الريفيت الام اي بي Revit MEP



## سامر السعدني (6 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم يا مسلمين .......
بعد السلامات و التحيات و ازيكوا ..... و عاملين ايه ..... و مش عارف ايه ......
انا ليا عتاب بسيط مش للمهندسين العرب بس........... أنا ليا عتاب على المهندسين المسلمين كلهم ​ 
طيب ايه عتابك يا عم الشيخ...؟؟؟؟؟​ 
عتابي ليه كل برنامج جديد بينزل في اوربا و امريكا .... بنتعلمه متأخر أوي ( أنا بقول بنتعلمه مش بيوصلنا )​ 
على فكرة شركة زي شركة اتوديسك دي يهمها تبيع و تكسب فلوس بس ( وعلى فكرة هي بتصنف اسعارها على تلاتة كاتجوري .... أقل أسعار في الشرق الاوسط) ​ 
المهم ..... المفروض البرنامج بيوصلنا في نفس الوقت ...... حتى لو ما فيش فلوس ممكن نتعلم على نسخة كراك ​ 
يا رجالة برنامج الريفيت... الناس برة شغالة بيه على سنجة عشرة و احنا لسة ما طلعناش برة الاتو كاد ( و بنضيع و قت كتير اوي.....)
· في بعض المناقصات في المشاريع المحترمة بتيجي فيه الرسومات ريفيت ( و ساعتها هانتزنق زنقة ما يعلم بيها الي ربنا )
· كمة الوقت الي الرفيت بيوفروا ...........زي كمية الوقت الي احنا بنوفرها لما سبنا المسطرة التي و استخدمنا الاتوكاد
· على فكرة تعليم الاتوكاد الريفيت سهل جدا بس محتاج ممارسة و تركيز (سيبلي نفسك و اصبر عليا و انا هاشربهولك ان شاء الله )​ 
طيب الموضوع بتاعي ده انا هابتدي أشرح فيه الريفت و كل مايجيلي خاطر عن الريفيت هاكتبه .......​ 


استعين بالله و أبدا و هو من وراء قصدي .... و هو و حده اسأله ان يهديني و يجازيني .... و أبرأ من حولي و قوتي ... وألجأ لحوله و قوته ....​ 

الريفيت : ايه حكايته يا ترى؟؟؟؟؟؟





​ 

· نسخة الاتوكاد الريفيت الام اي بي تمنها 3500 يورو ( يبقو يقابلوني لو في مصري اشتراها ......)
ايه الفرق بين الريفت و الكاد ؟؟؟؟؟​ 
سؤال حلو ...​ 
بص يا هندسة في تلات أنواع من البرامج :
1. برامج ديزاين 
2. برامج BIM 
3. برامج CAD​ 
برامج الديزاين : زي الهاب و غيره 
برامج ال BIM : بي اي ام ( البيلدينج انفورميشن موديلينج ) ( BUILDING INFORMATION MODILING 
دي عبارة عن انتلجنت بروجرام : زي الريفيت 
و نون انتيلجنت بروجرام : زي الثري دي ماكس​ 
برامج الكاد : الي هي الكاد سيستم هي برامج درافت التو دي يعني​ 
طيب ايه الفرق بين ال BIM و الكاد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و هل الريفيت ها يغنينا عن الاتوكاد ؟؟؟؟؟ السؤال ده مهم أوي تعرف اجابته....
نجاوب على السؤالين دول المرة الي جاية ...... ( في ناس عايزة تقولي هايعمل فينا زي موضوع الشوب دروينج ....)​


----------



## تامر النجار (6 يوليو 2011)

ايه الجمال دة حصريا مع المهندس سامر (العرض الاول على ملتقى المهندسين العرب ) الى الامام ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## سامر السعدني (6 يوليو 2011)

تامر النجار قال:


> ايه الجمال دة حصريا مع المهندس سامر (العرض الاول على ملتقى المهندسين العرب ) الى الامام ربنا يبارك فيك


 


ربنا يكرمك يا تامر بيه على كومنتك الجميل المشجع...


----------



## سامر السعدني (6 يوليو 2011)

طيب ايه الفرق بين ال BIM و الكاد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​ 
انا هتكلم على الفرق من ناحيتين اتنين من ناحية الاكستنشن و البلوكات​ 

_بالنسبة للكاد سيستم :_
الاكستنشن بتاعه dwg
و بيتعامل مع اي حاجة على اساس انها بلوكة ......​ 
يعني لو رسمت مربع على الكاد .... ده معناه ان المربع ده ممكن يكون ديفوزر و ممكن يكون كشاف و ممكن يكون اي حاجة تانية على أساس الي انا باكتبه عليه​ 

أما بالنسبة للbim الي ريفت منه :​ 
الاكستنشن بتاعه عبارة عن 3 انواع من الاكستنشن :
1. Rvt ............ده الاكستنشن بتاع الفايلات
2. rte..............ده الاكستنشن بتاع templates ( بالنسبة للتمبلت دي ليها قصة هانشرحها بعدين)
3. Rfa .............ده الاكستنشن بتاع families ( بالنسبة للفاملي دي ليها قصة هانشرحها برضوا بعدين)​ 
اما بالنسبة لأن احنا قولنا الاتوكاد بيتعامل عن طريق البلوكات
بالنسبة للبي اي ام ( الريفت يعني ) احنا ما بنتعاملش مع بلوك ..... احنا بنتعامل مع أوبجيكت ....... يعني ايه يا هندسة الكلام ده ؟؟؟​ 
يعني لما بارسم سكوير ديفيوزر على الريفت ... ده معناه ان الريفت بيبقى عارف ان دي سكوير ديفيوزر ليها بعد و ليها كمية هواء بتخرجها
خلص عرفنا الفرق : في الكاد ......حتة مربع انا عامله بلوكة
في الريفت ....اوبجيكت بجد ​ 
دي اجابة السؤال الاول​ 

اما بالنسبة للسؤال التاني الي هو : هل الريفيت ها يغنينا عن الاتوكاد ؟؟؟؟؟ ​ 
لأه طبعا كل الي الريفت هايعمله _انه هيحجم الاتوكاد اوي اوي_
المهم انا هاتكلم عن الريفت على المحاور الاتية :
1. هاقول مقدمة عن السيستيم و الفرق بينه و بين الكاد ( الرغي الي عكيته فوق)
2. ها خليك تكتشف معايا اليوزر انترفيس يعني ها نعرف مع بعض واجهة البرنامج
3. نعرف حاجة اسمها الفاملي
4. ازاي نعمل فيو للموديل و ازاي اتحكم في الفيزابيلتي جرافيك
5. ازاي نعرف نبدا مشروع جديد​ 


نخلص الخمس محاور و بعد كده هاقولكوا على المحاور الخمسة التانيين ....​ 
أشوفكوا على خير...​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (6 يوليو 2011)

لقد أسعدتني يا سعدني

بداية موفقة وموضوع هام جدا ...

بس سؤال من حضرتك لو سمحت:

ما هو الفرق الجوهري بين الريفيت والأوتوكاد mep؟؟


----------



## احمد بيو (6 يوليو 2011)

كل يوم بتخليني اعجب بيك اكتر والله واقدرك مواضيعك رائعة


----------



## mohamed mech (6 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
احسنت كالعادة يا اخ سامر 
و ربنا يوفقك
و حتى يستطيع الاخوة متابعة الموضوع معك اكثر
 أقدم هذه النسخة من البرنامج​ 
*Click on the following link to download the executable file**. *​ 

*Autodesk Revit MEP 2011*

*(2.58 GB)*​ 
http://revit.downloads.autodesk.com/download/2011RME/RME2011.exe​ 

طريقة الكراك فى المرفقات​ 

لحظات و يصبح لديك نسخة غير قابلة لانتهاء الاصلاحية من البرنامج​ 
و هذا كورس شرح للبرنامج من اتوديسك VTC Autodesk Revit MEP 2010 ​ 

*الكورس كامل على رابط واحد بصيغة الفيديو*​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/UildbcOx/VTCAutodeskRevitMEP2010.html​ 

*هاكذا يكون البرنامج و الكراك و الشرح بين ايديكم*
*و الباقى عليكم*
*و بالتوفيق*
*سلام الله عليكم*​


----------



## mohamed mech (6 يوليو 2011)

*شرح مجموعة اوامر بالعربى للمهندس عمرو سليم

http://www.4shared.com/file/nUMpdBkO...ND_ARABIC.html*​


----------



## PS_HVAC (6 يوليو 2011)

عظمة على عظمة يا رجالة 


هيك بصير الوضع مع الشرح الرائع للمهندس سامر وبعد تنزيل البرنامج من روابط البااااااااااااش مهندس محمد مية مية .


بس ياريت لو المداخلات تتم برابط لموضوع تاني بيطلع الموضوع تمام التمام بدل العسر في التنقل بين صفحات المواضيع وخاصة لذوي الاتصال الضعيف بالانترنت .
​


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (6 يوليو 2011)

طول عمرك مهندس بارع وممتاز - بجد اقبل منى الوردة دى عشان انتا ربنا يجعلك زخرا للمسلمين يا رب


----------



## سامر السعدني (6 يوليو 2011)

ميكانيزم قال:


> لقد أسعدتني يا سعدني
> 
> بداية موفقة وموضوع هام جدا ...
> 
> ...


 


ربنا يجزيك كل خير يا ميكانيزم

شوف يا هندسة ....

بدون تعقيد الاتوكاد برنامج درافت و من عائلة الكاد وبيتعامل مع اي حاجة على انها خطوط او بلوكات ( يعني من الاخر الاتوكاد التو دي برنامج غبي ما بيفهمش ..... مع احترامي للكاد)

أما يا هندسة بالنسة للريفت : الموضوع مختلف تماما أنا ما برسمش حاجة كل حاجة ليه اوبجكت والبرنامج بيبقى عارفها يعني لو عندي تشيلر .... الريفت بيبقى عارف انه تشيلر و سعته 200 طن و تو سيركت و كده يعني....

و الريفت بيصمم و بيطلع نتائج زي الهاب ( يعني بيحسب الهيتنج لود و بحدد فيه الاسباس و الزونات و نوع السيستيم و غيره )

الريفت علشان اعمل سكشن بعمله في 3 ثواني في اي مكان في المبنى 

الريفت بعمل التيك اوف في لحظات

الريفت لو عدلت اي حاجة في اي بلان بيعدلها هو في الموديل الثري دي و يعدلها في التيك اوف و يعدلها في الاسكدولز 

الريفت عبارة عن انتلجنت سيستم و الكاد عبارة عن ستيوبد سيستم ( بس ما فيش غنى عنه في الدرافتات)


ده بالاضافة للعك الي انا اتكلمت فيه من اول الموضوع 

أي خدمة يا ميكانيزم


----------



## سامر السعدني (6 يوليو 2011)

احمد بيو قال:


> كل يوم بتخليني اعجب بيك اكتر والله واقدرك مواضيعك رائعة


 
عم أحمد يا مشجعني دايما 

ربنا ما يحرمنا من كومنتاتك


----------



## سامر السعدني (6 يوليو 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> احسنت كالعادة يا اخ سامر
> و ربنا يوفقك
> ...


 


الله عليك يا باشا 

طول عمرك بتجيب من الاخر


----------



## سامر السعدني (6 يوليو 2011)

ps_hvac قال:


> عظمة على عظمة يا رجالة ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ايوه يا بي اس هيك بيصير الوضع رائع بكلامك الحلو ..... اما بالنسبة لموضوع المداخلات نحنا (احنا بالمصري...) ممكن نكتب الموضوع في الاخر على بعضه او نخليه على فايل وورد



eng.mahmoud . Sh قال:


> طول عمرك مهندس بارع وممتاز - بجد اقبل منى الوردة دى عشان انتا ربنا يجعلك ذخرا للمسلمين يا رب


 
الله يكرم اصلك يا بشمهندش محمود 
و شكرا يا سيدي على الوردة الجميلة ..... هدية اعتز بيها


----------



## Eng.S.H (7 يوليو 2011)

معلومات قيمة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (7 يوليو 2011)

سامر السعدني قال:


> ربنا يجزيك كل خير يا ميكانيزم
> 
> شوف يا هندسة ....
> 
> ...



الله يبارك فيك يا أخي السعدني على شرح المزايا ...

لكن بالنسبة للأوتوكاد MEP يتعامل البرنامج مع المكونات على أساس object وليس خطوط فقط ... بمعنى أنه يمكنك إضافة فتحة إرسال أو شيلر أو مروحة أو حتى كوع في دكت أو نقاصة في أنبوب وكل ذلك ثلاثي الأبعاد ... حتى أنه يقوم تلقائيا بحساب أبعاد الدكت وتمديد الفليكسيبل وغيره!

فما الذي يتميز به الريفيت عن mep في هذه الحالة؟


----------



## سامر السعدني (7 يوليو 2011)

ميكانيزم قال:


> الله يبارك فيك يا أخي السعدني على شرح المزايا ...
> 
> لكن بالنسبة للأوتوكاد mep يتعامل البرنامج مع المكونات على أساس object وليس خطوط فقط ... بمعنى أنه يمكنك إضافة فتحة إرسال أو شيلر أو مروحة أو حتى كوع في دكت أو نقاصة في أنبوب وكل ذلك ثلاثي الأبعاد ... حتى أنه يقوم تلقائيا بحساب أبعاد الدكت وتمديد الفليكسيبل وغيره!
> 
> فما الذي يتميز به الريفيت عن mep في هذه الحالة؟


 


على فكرة يا هندسة انا ما تكلمتش اساسا الا على الريفت و الاتوكاد التو دي و لم أتطرق بكلامي الى الاتوكاد الام اي بي ..........


اما ما الذي يتميز به الاتوكاد الام اي بي عن الريفت ..... هاقولك استنى معايا حوال 3 او اربع مشاركات و هتشوف الفرق بعنييك الاتنين


----------



## سامر السعدني (8 يوليو 2011)

سلام عليكم .... :
عاملين ايه يا رجالة ..... 
نكمل مشوار الريفت ...........
احنا وصلنا للمحور رقم 2 ..... الي هو ( هانتعرف على اليوزر انترفيس) يعني هانتعرف على واجهة البرنامج.....​ 
شوف الصورة دي و كل حاجة عليها رقم ها نشرحها بعد ما نشوف الصورة :​ 











بالنسبة لرقم1 ..... لما احب افتح مشروع قديم او اي ملف ريفت .... هاتشوف اللوكاشن بتاع المشروع و تفتحه ( يعني على السي و لا الدي و الا الديسك توب و لا...... ​ 
بالنسبة لرقم2 ..... لما احب افتح نيو بروجكت ( دي هانشرحا بالتفصيل .... )​ 
بالنسبة لرقم3 ..... دي حاجة اسمها الفاملي .... 
طيب ياترى .... يا هل ترى .... ايه الفاملي دي ؟؟؟؟
بص يا سيدي اي اوبجكت ليه مواصفات انا باستخدمه في الرسم اسمه فاملي...... مش فاهمين حاجة ....حاضر
بص يا سيدي اي اوبجكت مثلا زي ايه ...زي التشيلر او الجريلة او اللوفر او حتى اوبجكت معماري او كهربي ......كل الهلمة ( كل الاوبجكت الي انا باستخدمها في الرسم .... بتتحط جوة حاجة اسمها الفاملي... فهمنا ولا ايه ...​ 
بالنسبة لرقم4 ..... لما أحب افتح فاملي عندي انا منزلها من النت ( نزلنها على جهازك و بعد كده افتهحا ).... ​ 

بالنسبة لرقم5 ..... لما أحب أعمل نيو فاملي و أسسها انا من الأول ( و دي حاجة أدفانسد سيبك منها دلوقتي ).... ​ 


بالنسبة لرقم6 ..... دي حاجة اسمها الكونسبتشوال ماس .... حاجة معماري خالص ملناش دعوة بيها ( افهم تكييف الاول و نبقى نقولها بعد كده ) .... ​ 


بالنسبة لرقم7 ..... دي الويب ليبراري .... عبارة عن مكتبة شاملة لكل حاجة هتحتاجها في البرنامج.... شركة اتوديسك عملاها لما تحتاج اي حاجة دوس بس على الويب ليبراري .... ​ 


بالنسبة لرقم8 ..... كل اصدار لاتوديسك بيطوروه عن الي قبليه ... لوعايز تعرف الحاجات الجديدة دوسه هنا يا بيه.... ​ 

بالنسبة لرقم9 ..... ده الهيلب بتاع الريفت من اجمل مايمكن ... وعلى فكرة هو متوصل بالموقع على النت و بيشتغل برضوا اوف لاين الا لو النسخة الكراك بتاعتك الغلبانة كحيانة خالص و عندها تخلف ساعتها النسخة دي كل ما تيجية تدوس اف وان علشان تفتح الهيلب هاتهنجلك الجهاز .... ​ 

بالنسبة لرقم10 ..... دي عبارة عن الفيديوهات و التوتوريالز الي بتشرح الريفت .... ده لو سيادتك عايز تتفرج على الشرح ( وابقى قابلني لو عرفت تشتغل بالريفت من الفديوهات دي ..... خليك مع المصريين يا ريس احنا فاهمين بعض اكتر....... ​ 

بالنسبة لرقم11 ..... دي يا حبيب قلبي الريسينت بروجكت ... يعني اي مشروع انا بافتحه بيبقى موجود في الريسينت بحد اقصى 4 مشاريع و بعد كده يشيل القديم و يحط الجديد .... ​ 

بالنسبة لرقم12 ..... دي الريسينت فاملي و برضوا بحد اقصى اربع مشاريع.... ​ 

كده احنا خلصنا اول جزء في اليوزر انترفيس و نكمل المرة الي جاية بنفس الاسلوب ( الا لو سيادتك عندك اعتراض او اقتراح...)​ 
سلام مؤقت ......​


----------



## mohamed mech (8 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة و فى ميزان حسناتك بإذن الله


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (9 يوليو 2011)

في انتظار المتابعة يا بشمهندس


----------



## احمد بيو (9 يوليو 2011)

*في انتظار المتابعة يا بشمهندس*​


----------



## عبد الله سعد (10 يوليو 2011)

فى انتظار المزيد من الخواطر يا مهندس سامر


----------



## zanitty (11 يوليو 2011)

ابوسك حبيبى منين و اللا فين قل لى اهرب منين


----------



## asmsib (11 يوليو 2011)

ياريت ياباشمهندس سامر تقدر تكمل الموضوع ده للاخر واحنا معاك لاني بقالي اكتر من سنة باجري ورا الموضوع ده وماقدرتش اوصل لحاجة خالص


----------



## عبد الله سعد (11 يوليو 2011)

المهندس سامر ممكن ياخد افضل موضوع فى المنتدى بعد انتهاء الشرح جزاه الله خيرا
بس ياريت المهندس سامر مايطولش علينا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (11 يوليو 2011)

الله يبارك فيكم جميع


----------



## mohamed mech (11 يوليو 2011)

رابط تحميل البرنامج موجود فى هذه الصفحة

http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/item?siteID=123112&id=14973660


*Get Started*

Click on the following link to download the executable file. 




Autodesk Revit MEP 2011 _(exe – 2.58 GB)_​


----------



## hikal007 (11 يوليو 2011)

الله ينور عليك مهندس سامر . فعلا دا موضوع العام .. وكلنا فى انتظار استكمال الشرح , وحبذا بعض استكمال الشرح تدعيمه بمثال وننفذه مع بعض خطوه خطوه


----------



## سامر السعدني (12 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليك و رحمة الله ....​ 
يا هلا فيكم يا شباب .....​ 
على فكرة يا بشمهندسين .... معلش انا ما رضيتشي أكمل كلامي عن الريفت لأني حسيت ان اسلوب القائي للمعلومة غلط ​ 
بس رجعت لنفسي و قلت .... كمل لحد ما لاقي طريقة تانية ( بس هاعمل تغيير بسيط).... الله المستعان​ 
نرجع لموضوعنا .....​ 
المرة الي فاتت انا شرحتلكوا الواجهة الي أول ما بتفتح البرنامج ​ 
طيب هانعمل المرة دي ( شوفوا أنا لازم اقطططططع المعلومة و أخليها بالصورة على قد ما أقدر ....)​ 

على فكرة أنا لو قعدت اتكلم في اليوزر انترفيس هااحتاج تلات اربع مشاركات.....سيبوكوا منها ولما نحتاج نعرف حاجة هانعرفها في وقتها .....
طيب نعمل ايه ..... سيبت اعصابنا الله يهديك ....
أنا هابتدي اعمل مشروع صغير و أصممه و اعمل ( ان شاء الملك ) دكت سيزينج و أحسب الاحمال المطلوبة و نعمل شوب دروينج و كوردينيشن و سكاشن و الليجند و التيك اوف ( الحصر ) ......كل ده ياعم سامر على الريفت ( انت بتشغلنا يا عم ).....صدقني كل ده على الريفت و في وقت قليل ​ 
بس على شرط ....
انا الفترة دي محتاج شوية دعاء .....أنا هااقعد على الريفت و اعملكوا مشروع و اتنين و تلاتة و انتوا ( للي عايز ) تدعولي دعوة واتنين و تلاتة ( لحسن اخوكوا فقير اوي من الحسنات و من أغني الأغنياء بالسيئات ( للاسف ) و القيامة جاية و يوم بخمسين الف سنة و ربنا يستر.....​ 

المهم ...
يلا نبتدي....​ 
أبتدي المشروع و نسرع الاحداث ( و الي مش فاهم يستنى شوية و هايفهم .....)​ 
نبتدي المشروع بان احنا نفتح نيو و بعد كده دوس بروجكت ......زي الصورة دي ​


----------



## سامر السعدني (12 يوليو 2011)

هايظهرلك شاشة صغيرة بتقولك عايز تفتح نيو بروجكت و لا بروجكت تيمبليت ( يلا يا هندسة انا ماشي معاك خطوة بخطوة)​ 
انت يا صاحبي اختار بروجكت تيمبلت ​ 










و بعد ما اختارنا بروس (BROWSE) ...... اختار الفايل الي انا حاططلك اللينك بتاعه ​ 
ادي اللينك بتاع التيمبلت الي هانفتحها يا سيدي
[http://www.m5zn.com/files-071111170712ebselv5-Mechanical_Default.rte​ 




​ 


بعد كده يا هندسة هايفتحلك المشروع بس فاضي ( يعني نيو بروجكت) و دخلنا كده على أول الطريق ( ياريت يا رجالة الي جد و عايز يتعلم يجرب معايا ...خطوة بخطوة )​

بعد ما تفتح هاتجيلك الصورة دي.... واجهة البرنامج الريفت ​ 




 

طيب نخش في المفيد على طول ...
الفايل المعماري الي احنا عايزين نصمم عليه أعمال التكييف عايزين ننزله على البرنامج علشان نبتدي نصمم و نرسم اعمال التكييف
نعمل ايه ......​ 
خطوة رقم ا .....تدوس انسرت ( INSERT ) ​ 



 


خطوة رقم 2 تدوس لينك الريفت ( LINK REVIT) و تختار الفايل المعماري ( طبعا المعماري كان مصمم المبنى على الريفت و المفروض ان اداك نسخة علشان نبتدي نصمم عليها حط النسخة دي على الدسك توب ( انا طبعا المعماري الي هاديهالك ))
خد اللينك بتاع الفايل المعماري....
[http://www.m5zn.com/files-0711111707581mqwx0sbpi-m Office Building.rvt]​ 

نختار الفايل المعماري 
دوس اوبن 
و اختار سنتر تو سنتر في الخانة بتاعة POSITIONING في الاخر خالص​ 
زي الي في الصورة​ 







​ 






بعد ما دوسنا اوبن ها يتفتحلك الملف المعماري زي الصورة الي جاية.....​ 






​ 


خلاص يا رجالة ..... المرة الي جاية نبتدي نصمم على طول و نرسم دكت وورك و ايرهاند و القاشية ها تبقى معدن ان شاء الله ( معاكوا الريفت و نمر الموردين و الشوب دروينج ..... ما لكوش حجة ما تفتحوش شركة تكييف ....)​ 

تصبحوا على خير :9:.....​


----------



## مهندس علي الصويلح (12 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم

ده البرنامج 2012

http://www.filesonic.com/file/r000216945/1061644511/AUTODESK.REVIT.MEP.2012.part01.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/r000216945/1061529284/AUTODESK.REVIT.MEP.2012.part02.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/r000216945/1061527404/AUTODESK.REVIT.MEP.2012.part03.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/r000216945/1061529164/AUTODESK.REVIT.MEP.2012.part04.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/r000216945/1061518064/AUTODESK.REVIT.MEP.2012.part05.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/r000216945/1061518214/AUTODESK.REVIT.MEP.2012.part06.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/r000216945/1061529274/AUTODESK.REVIT.MEP.2012.part07.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/r000216945/1061529234/AUTODESK.REVIT.MEP.2012.part08.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/r000216945/1061514554/AUTODESK.REVIT.MEP.2012.part09.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/r000216945/1061518164/AUTODESK.REVIT.MEP.2012.part10.rar


----------



## مهندس علي الصويلح (12 يوليو 2011)

الي عنده النت بطيئ يقدر يحمل الروابط عن طريق هذا الموقع الرائع لكن لزم تسجل اول
الطريقة قم بنسخ الروابط في هذا الموقع وسوف يحولهم الى برميوم تستطيع ان تستكمل التحميل متى شئت
هذا هو الموقع http://www.debridmax.com/


----------



## مهندس علي الصويلح (12 يوليو 2011)

مشكور يا أخ سامر السعدني على الشرح


----------



## سامر السعدني (12 يوليو 2011)

hikal007 قال:


> الله ينور عليك مهندس سامر . فعلا دا موضوع العام .. وكلنا فى انتظار استكمال الشرح , وحبذا بعض استكمال الشرح تدعيمه بمثال وننفذه مع بعض خطوه خطوه


 

حاضر يا عم هيكل 

كلمتك ما تنزلش الارض ابدا


----------



## سامر السعدني (12 يوليو 2011)

مهندس علي الصويلح قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ده البرنامج 2012
> 
> ...


 



الله ينور عليك يا بشمهندس علي

بس أنا عندي استفسار ..... الكراك بتاع 2012 رضي يتأكتف معاك و لا انت شغال على النسخة الترايل التلاتين يوم


----------



## سامر السعدني (12 يوليو 2011)

عبد الله سعد قال:


> فى انتظار المزيد من الخواطر يا مهندس سامر


 
يا هندسة شكلها مش هاتبقى خواطر .....شكلنا ها نقلبها مشاريع 



zanitty قال:


> ابوسك حبيبى منين و اللا فين قل لى اهرب منين


 
يا زانيتي خلاص ما فيش هروب ده انا ما صدقت لقيتك .....



asmsib قال:


> ياريت ياباشمهندس سامر تقدر تكمل الموضوع ده للاخر واحنا معاك لاني بقالي اكتر من سنة باجري ورا الموضوع ده وماقدرتش اوصل لحاجة خالص


 
عنيا الاتنين ...



عبد الله سعد قال:


> المهندس سامر ممكن ياخد افضل موضوع فى المنتدى بعد انتهاء الشرح جزاه الله خيرا
> بس ياريت المهندس سامر مايطولش علينا


 
مش للدرجة دي يا هندسة ( و بعدين انت عارف ادارة المنتدى هنا ماعندهاش الاوبشن دي ..... بس الله ينور عليك .... لقيت المقترح بتاع الاسبوع ده الي هاطالب بيه ادرارة المنتدى في مقترحات للتطوير



riyadh1 قال:


> الله يبارك فيكم جميع


و يبارك فيك 



mohamed mech قال:


> رابط تحميل البرنامج موجود فى هذه الصفحة
> 
> http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/item?siteid=123112&id=14973660
> 
> ...


 
يا ريس ما شاء الله عليك في اي موضوع ( ما تعقدناش يا عم محمد............)


----------



## صفدي (12 يوليو 2011)

جزا الله خيرا كل من ساهم في الموضوع


----------



## zanitty (12 يوليو 2011)

سامر 
انت بجد رائع


----------



## zanitty (12 يوليو 2011)

مهندس علي الصويلح قال:


> الي عنده النت بطيئ يقدر يحمل الروابط عن طريق هذا الموقع الرائع لكن لزم تسجل اول
> الطريقة قم بنسخ الروابط في هذا الموقع وسوف يحولهم الى برميوم تستطيع ان تستكمل التحميل متى شئت
> هذا هو الموقع http://www.debridmax.com/


يا باشا انا دخلت و سجلت و مش عارف اعمل ايه بعد كده بصراحه


----------



## عبدالسلام حمدان (12 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا هندسة علي هذا المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله كل خير
عندي استفسار صغير
حضرتك عارف ان اغلب العمل في الدول العربية بالاتوكاد هل هناك طريقة لادخال لوحات الاتوكاد المعمارية علي الريفيت حتي استطيع الاستفادة من البرنامج في اعمالنا الميكانيكية


----------



## zanitty (12 يوليو 2011)

عبدالسلام حمدان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا يا هندسة علي هذا المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله كل خير
> عندي استفسار صغير
> حضرتك عارف ان اغلب العمل في الدول العربية بالاتوكاد هل هناك طريقة لادخال لوحات الاتوكاد المعمارية علي الريفيت حتي استطيع الاستفادة من البرنامج في اعمالنا الميكانيكية


سؤال مهم جدا جدا جدا 
فعلا هو احنا حنفضل تحت رحمه المعمارى و نجيبه من ايده نعلمه معانا يعنى علشان نشتغل و اللا ايه


----------



## mohamed mech (12 يوليو 2011)

zanitty قال:


> سؤال مهم جدا جدا جدا
> فعلا هو احنا حنفضل تحت رحمه المعمارى و نجيبه من ايده نعلمه معانا يعنى علشان نشتغل و اللا ايه


 
على حد علمى انه لا يشترط ان يكون المعمارى مرسوم بالريفيت


----------



## سامر السعدني (12 يوليو 2011)

صفدي قال:


> جزا الله خيرا كل من ساهم في الموضوع


 
و جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة 



zanitty قال:


> سامر
> انت بجد رائع


 
دا احنا بنتعلم على ايدك يا صديقي




عبدالسلام حمدان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا يا هندسة علي هذا المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله كل خير
> عندي استفسار صغير
> حضرتك عارف ان اغلب العمل في الدول العربية بالاتوكاد هل هناك طريقة لادخال لوحات الاتوكاد المعمارية علي الريفيت حتي استطيع الاستفادة من البرنامج في اعمالنا الميكانيكية


 
شوف يا عبد السلام بيه ...

طبعا في طريقة و سهلة جداااا


دوس انسرت
دوس لينك الكاد ( المرة الي فاتت كنا بندوس لينك الريفت اما في حالة لو انت عايز تشتغل على فايل اتوكاد تدوس لينك الكاد الايقونة الي جنبيها على طول يا هندسة
بعد كده تدوس بروس و تختار الفايل الاتوكاد الي انت عايز تشتغل عليه



zanitty قال:


> سؤال مهم جدا جدا جدا
> فعلا هو احنا حنفضل تحت رحمه المعمارى و نجيبه من ايده نعلمه معانا يعنى علشان نشتغل و اللا ايه


لأه طبعا يا صديقي العزيز 

بس في حاجة مهمة اوي لازم تعرفها ....

ان انا لما باعلم حد المفروض باديلوا اسهل طريقة يتعلم بيها لحد ما يقف على حيله و بعد كده ابتدي افصل الامور

تاني حاجة يا هندسة و أنا مضطر اقولها ... احنا لما بنعمل لينك للمعماري الكاد ( عن طريق الايقونة الي جنب لينك الريفت ) في مشكلة لاز م تتحل ......

خير اللهم اجعله خير...

بص يا باشا ...

خده قاعدة و انت مغمض ... الريفت ما فيش حاجة عنده اسمها خط .... كل حاجة عنده اوبجكت يعني لما بانزل فايل اتوكاد ( عن طريق لينك الكاد ) .... 
الفايل ده بعمله حاجة اسمها هاف تون في الفيزابيلتي جرافيك و بعد كده بابتدي اشف ( بكسر الشين و تسكين الفاء ) كل حاجة من على الفايل ...

يعني لو الحيطة في الكاد عبارة عن خطين متوازيين .... في الريفت انا هارسمها عبارة عن حيطة ليها ارتفاع و سمك و ماتيريال و كده ..... ما تتعبنيش ياعم زانيتي ....


المهم لو عايزين نبتدي الموضوع عن طريق فايل كاد و ان كنت لا انصح ... ان تحت امر القيادة العليا..





mohamed mech قال:


> على حد علمى انه لا يشترط ان يكون المعمارى مرسوم بالريفيت


 
طبعا يا هندسة ينفع ريفت و ينفع كاد .... بس الكاد انا هارسمه من اول و جديد ( على فكرة بياخد وقت قليل )


----------



## سامر السعدني (13 يوليو 2011)

سلام عليكم يا بشوات .....​ 
نستكمل المسيرة ...
ملحوظة صغيرة:
يا جماعة انا المفروض لما هاشتغل اليكترو ميكانيكل ...... المفروض ان المعماري و الانشائي هايجولي ريفت من المصمم ...​ 
انت اشتغل معايا بالأسلوب ده لحد ما نخلص و تحس انك متمكن و بعد كده ان شاء الله ( قريب اوي ) هاعلمكوا ازاي نشتغلوا من فايل كاد و نحولوا ريفت ....ماتستعجلش​ 
كنا وصلنا المرة الي فاتت ان احنا عملنا لينك للفايل المعماري و خلاص بقى عندنا و عايزين .........​ 
احنا عايزين نعمل ايه ......... لازم نبقى منظمين ...
1. نعرف المبنى المعماري على التمبلت و البروجكت الي احنا شغالين عليه ( انا عارف ان ما فيش حد فاهم حاجة )
2. نعمل ال spaces
3. نقسم الزونات بتعاتنا 
4. نختار سيستم التكييف 
5. نحسب الكولينج لود المطلوب للمبنى ​ 

بسم الله ....
رقم 1 .... يعني ايه نعرف المبنى المعماري على التيمبلت و البروجكت الي احنا شغالين عليه .....سؤال حلو....
شوف يا هندسة ...
احنا لما نزلنا المبنى المعماري بينزل عندك (( يعتبر ) و حط خطين تحت يعتبر ) كأنه صورة....
ليه الكلام المنيل ده ...
علشان المفروض ما حدش يعدل في المعماري...
طيب اعمل ايه علشان اشتغل ....
هانعرف المبنى ...
ازاي 
هانعرف أول حاجة الليفلات بتعات المعماري 
تاني حاجة هانعرف الأرضيات 
تالت حاجة هانعرف الاسقف
رابع حاجة هانعرف كل غرفة مساحتها أده ايه ( لو مش فاهم حاجة استنى لحد ما نعملهم بالصورة و نفذ معايا و اسألني لو وقفت .....)​ 
يلا نعرف ليفيلات المعماري ...( يعني كل دور ارتفاعه اد ايه ......)
( على فكرة أنا كنت ناوي اشرح كل حاجة في و اجهة البرنامج في الاول .....بس لقيت الناس هاتهنج مني فقولت اعمل المشروع و احنا هانتعرف على الواجهة و احنا شغالين و برضوا .....بعد شوية هانقف و ها شرحهلكوا بالتفصيل ....)​ 
علشان تعرف ليفيلات المعماري .... في حاجة اسمها الايز ( العيون ) الي بنشوف بيها المبنى 
هي دي الايز الي بنشوف بيها المبنى​ 










لو انا دوست على اي عين ( ااااي ) منهم هايجيبلي شكل المبنى من الواجهة الي انا واقف قدمها ... 
دوس على ال اااااااااااااي زي الصورة ​ 















و دي صورة المبنى بعد ما دوست على الاااااااااي


----------



## سامر السعدني (13 يوليو 2011)

الليفيلات دي الريفت شايفها صورة و لازم اعرفه عليها و يقراها .....( ايه يا عم سامر الطلاسم دي ......اصبر شوية علشان نتعلم كلنا)​بص لما بادوس على اي ليفل بيمسكهم كلهم كأنهم بلوكة او صورة ( و الكلام ده لاز م احوله لليفل بجد)


















أول خطوة علشان اعرف الليفيلات 
دوس على تاب اسمها كولابوراتcollaborate 
 زي الصورة ​ 
















و بعد كده كوبي اند مونيتور....













و بعد كده سليكت الليفل 











​و بعد كده دوس على اي نقطة في الليفل و بعد كده هايفتحلك الشاشة دي ....








​ 





دوس على كوبي علشان ننسخ الليفيلات ( هانت .....انا عارف ان الناس عايزين يقولولي .... الله يخرب بيت الريفت على بيت اتوديسك ...ماكنا حلوين في الكاد و شغالين زي الفل ....بطل دلع يا هندسة ... و طور نفسك علشان تبقى مهندس على ما قسم )












​و بعد كده دوس على كل ليفل علشان تنسخه عندك على الفايل الام اي بي ...

ده اول واحد دوست عليه و اتنسخ...











و ده تاني واحد ( ليفل )...












​و التالت و الرابع بنفس الطريقة ...

و بعد كده دوس فينش finish














هاتظهرلك الشاشة دي .... ( كده الف مبروك .....عرفنا الليفيلات ...... خطوة عزيزة يا ليفيلات)









​كفاية كده يا رجالة النهاردة ( لازم تجربوا الكلام ده بايديكوم علشان المعلومة تثتبت)​


----------



## عبد الله سعد (13 يوليو 2011)

شكرا يا مهندس سامر شرحك اكثر من رائع 
بس ياريت تطول الحصه اكتر من كده 
احنا متشوقين نعرف اكتر عن البرنامج


----------



## appess (13 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك
موضوع مهم جدا و بصراحة صار لي أكثر من سنتين أنوي تعلم هذا البرنامج و لكن كونه مختلف عن باقي برامج أوتوديسك وجدت صعوبة في ذلك .
شكرا لك على الشرح الوافي و جعل الله لك ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس علي الصويلح (14 يوليو 2011)

سامر السعدني قال:


> الله ينور عليك يا بشمهندس علي
> 
> بس أنا عندي استفسار ..... الكراك بتاع 2012 رضي يتأكتف معاك و لا انت شغال على النسخة الترايل التلاتين يوم


 
السلام عليك ياباشا
البرنامج بعد ماتحمله انشاء الله راح تجد الكراك موجود معاه ولكن احذر من تثبيته بسرعة هناك ملف موجود فيه كيف تكرك النسخة بدقة وبعد كده مبروك عليك النسخة مدى الحياه وشكرا


----------



## مهندس علي الصويلح (14 يوليو 2011)

zanitty قال:


> يا باشا انا دخلت و سجلت و مش عارف اعمل ايه بعد كده بصراحه


 بعد التسجيل في الموقع ياباشا اضغط على كلمة Debrideursوسوف يظهر لك مربع ضع فيه الروابط وضغط على كلمة Debrideur وبعد كده تستطيع تحمل الروابط كأن عندك حساب مدفوع 

على فكره هذا الموقع رائع بمعنى الكلمة بحيث تستطيع ان تحول روابط مثل الريبيدشير والميجاابلود وغيرها والعديد من المواقع الى روابط مباشرة تستطيع ان تستكمل التحميل في اي وقت وباي حجم تريد وبدون انتضار وهذا موقع آخر تستطيع من خلاله التحميل وميزتة من غير ان تسجل فيه اي حط الرابط وحمل هذا هو الموقع الأخر http://www.superleech.com/


----------



## مهندس علي الصويلح (14 يوليو 2011)

*مشكور يا أخ سامر السعدني على تكملة الشرح*​


----------



## karim1500 (14 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## عبدالسلام حمدان (14 يوليو 2011)

شكرا يا مهندسين العرب علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## zanitty (14 يوليو 2011)

مهندس علي الصويلح قال:


> بعد التسجيل في الموقع ياباشا اضغط على كلمة debrideursوسوف يظهر لك مربع ضع فيه الروابط وضغط على كلمة debrideur وبعد كده تستطيع تحمل الروابط كأن عندك حساب مدفوع
> 
> على فكره هذا الموقع رائع بمعنى الكلمة بحيث تستطيع ان تحول روابط مثل الريبيدشير والميجاابلود وغيرها والعديد من المواقع الى روابط مباشرة تستطيع ان تستكمل التحميل في اي وقت وباي حجم تريد وبدون انتضار وهذا موقع آخر تستطيع من خلاله التحميل وميزتة من غير ان تسجل فيه اي حط الرابط وحمل هذا هو الموقع الأخر http://www.superleech.com/


الوقع التانى كويس و سهل 
الموقع الاولانى ملقتش كلمه ديبريديور دى بس مشى الحال بال اد اون بتاعه الفاير فوكس مسهله الموضوع اوى
اشكرك جزيلا


----------



## forzamido_1991 (16 يوليو 2011)

اشكركم لحسن تعاونكم


----------



## m.fawzy14 (17 يوليو 2011)

احسنت يا سامر 

كده انا اطمنت انى عرفت اشرح لكوا الكورس.بس ما شاء الله كميت الكراكات اللى موجوده انا مش هقول ل اوتوديسك :]


----------



## zanitty (18 يوليو 2011)

m.fawzy14 قال:


> احسنت يا سامر
> 
> كده انا اطمنت انى عرفت اشرح لكوا الكورس.بس ما شاء الله كميت الكراكات اللى موجوده انا مش هقول ل اوتوديسك :]


طب ما ايدك معانا بقى يا مستر فوزى علشان سامر مشغول و بينقطنا كل فين و فين بمعلومه صغننه و احنا عطشانين 
و متشوقين


----------



## سامر السعدني (18 يوليو 2011)

m.fawzy14 قال:


> احسنت يا سامر
> 
> كده انا اطمنت انى عرفت اشرح لكوا الكورس.بس ما شاء الله كميت الكراكات اللى موجوده انا مش هقول ل اوتوديسك :]


 

أستاذي في الريفت ......

انا فرحت يا هندسة و الله لما شوفت مشاركتك 

بس أوعى تبلغ عني الناس بتاعة اتو ديسك . ( لحسن أروح في ابو نكلة )....

يا ريت يا محمد تساهم معانا و نشرح للناس الحلوة دي .....لحد ما نخليهم متمكنين من الريفت ( علشان ربنا يكرمنا في الدنيا ( بزيادة العلم ) و في الاخرة بالاجر و المثوبة ..ان شاء الله


----------



## سامر السعدني (18 يوليو 2011)

zanitty قال:


> طب ما ايدك معانا بقى يا مستر فوزى علشان سامر مشغول و بينقطنا كل فين و فين بمعلومه صغننه و احنا عطشانين
> و متشوقين


 

يا زانتي يا صاحبي انت ظالمني .. مع ان انت حبيبي..

معلش و الله ان بقالي فترة مختفي علشان مشغول و مسحول و كمان 

علشان اللاب بتاعي.... الفيروسات استولت عليه .... و بقه عبارة عن ملتقى الفيروسات المتوحشة 

المهم اللاب ما قدرش يستحمل و جالوا انهيار عصبي... يا عم زانتي 


المهم انا بظبطوا و أوعدكوا يا هندسة اني ان شاء الله مش هابخل و لا هاخبي معلومة ممكن تفيد اي حد مسلم ...


او كي يا زانتي...


----------



## hikal007 (18 يوليو 2011)

الله ينور عليك يا بشمهندس سامر . أحنا معاك وتمام أوى لحد دلوقتى . بس ياريت تكثف الجرعات شويه


----------



## hikal007 (18 يوليو 2011)

شرح فيديو للبرنامج باللغه الإنجليزيه كما هو موضح بالأسفل .. الموضوع منقول .

حصريا

VTC - REVIT MEP 2010 Tutorials







دورات تعليمية لــ
​Autodesk Revit MEP 2010

كاملة فيديو باعلى جودة



VTC - REVIT MEP 2010 :: Videos :: 1.3GB

دورات يتمناها كل المهندسين
​فى كل التخصصات مدنى , معمارى , ميكانيكة , كهربة , 













هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1024x838.







تقدر تبدل بين الروابط

KewlShare
http://multiprotect.info/444300
http://multiprotect.info/444301
http://multiprotect.info/444302
http://multiprotect.info/444303
http://multiprotect.info/444304
http://multiprotect.info/444305
http://multiprotect.info/444306
http://multiprotect.info/444307
RapidShare
http://multiprotect.info/444308
http://multiprotect.info/444309
http://multiprotect.info/444310
http://multiprotect.info/444311
http://multiprotect.info/444312
http://multiprotect.info/444313
http://multiprotect.info/444314
http://multiprotect.info/444315
MediaFire
http://multiprotect.info/444316
http://multiprotect.info/444317
http://multiprotect.info/444318
http://multiprotect.info/444319
http://multiprotect.info/444320
http://multiprotect.info/444321
http://multiprotect.info/444322
http://multiprotect.info/444323
HotFile
http://multiprotect.info/444324
http://multiprotect.info/444325
http://multiprotect.info/444326
http://multiprotect.info/444327
http://multiprotect.info/444328
http://multiprotect.info/444329
http://multiprotect.info/444330
http://multiprotect.info/444331
X7.To
http://multiprotect.info/444332
http://multiprotect.info/444333
http://multiprotect.info/444334
http://multiprotect.info/444335
http://multiprotect.info/444336
http://multiprotect.info/444337
http://multiprotect.info/444338
http://multiprotect.info/444339
AmonShare
http://multiprotect.info/444340
http://multiprotect.info/444341
http://multiprotect.info/444342
http://multiprotect.info/444343
http://multiprotect.info/444344
http://multiprotect.info/444345
http://multiprotect.info/444346
http://multiprotect.info/444347
UserShare
http://multiprotect.info/444403
http://multiprotect.info/444404
http://multiprotect.info/444405
http://multiprotect.info/444406
http://multiprotect.info/444407
http://multiprotect.info/444408
http://multiprotect.info/444409
http://multiprotect.info/444410
DuckLoad
http://multiprotect.info/444379
http://multiprotect.info/444380
http://multiprotect.info/444381
http://multiprotect.info/444382
http://multiprotect.info/444383
http://multiprotect.info/444384
http://multiprotect.info/444385
http://multiprotect.info/444386
FileFront
http://multiprotect.info/444387
http://multiprotect.info/444388
http://multiprotect.info/444389
http://multiprotect.info/444390
http://multiprotect.info/444391
http://multiprotect.info/444392
http://multiprotect.info/444393
http://multiprotect.info/444394
FileFlyer
http://multiprotect.info/444395
http://multiprotect.info/444396
http://multiprotect.info/444397
http://multiprotect.info/444398
http://multiprotect.info/444399
http://multiprotect.info/444400
http://multiprotect.info/444401
http://multiprotect.info/44440


----------



## hamaj_1967 (20 يوليو 2011)

thank alot alot alot


----------



## m.fawzy14 (20 يوليو 2011)

zanitty قال:


> طب ما ايدك معانا بقى يا مستر فوزى علشان سامر مشغول و بينقطنا كل فين و فين بمعلومه صغننه و احنا عطشانين
> و متشوقين


 

خلاص ان شاء الله ربنا يقدرنى و اساعد......بس هو سامر ما شاء الله عامل مجهود كويس يمكن انا مقدرش اعمله زيه


----------



## m.fawzy14 (20 يوليو 2011)

سامر السعدني قال:


> أستاذي في الريفت ......
> 
> انا فرحت يا هندسة و الله لما شوفت مشاركتك
> 
> ...


 

استاذ ايه بس يا سامر انت ماشاء الله بقيت ميه ميه فى الريفت اهو...ان شاء الله هحاول اساعد


----------



## hikal007 (20 يوليو 2011)

فى انتظار مساهمتك ومساعدتك يا بشمهندس محمد , وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## rammzi2008 (20 يوليو 2011)

أنا اعمل بهذا البرنامج المتكامل منذ سنتين على الاقل وهو سهل جدا ويختصر الكثير من الوقت 
شرحكم له مفيد جدا خاصة كيفية الشرح ممتازة ومنظمة


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (21 يوليو 2011)

Thank you


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (23 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما وجزاك خيرا كثير وغفر لك


----------



## م.ماسة (23 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير بس الموضوع بدو وقت أو اتباع دورة تدريبية


----------



## م.ماسة (23 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## haithamslem (24 يوليو 2011)

مجهود أكثر من رائع ياباش مهندس سامر 
صدقا إن الكلمات تعجز عن شكرك ليس عن هذا الموضع فقط ولكن عن كل مجهوداتك
والله إني حريص دائما علي متابعة مشاركاتك لما فيها من فائدة 
ولكني غفلت عن هذا الموضع لإنشغالي فعذرا علي التأخير في شكرك
ونحسبك والله حسيبك مخلصا في هذا الجهد
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ونفع بك وبجهدك الإسلام والمسلمين
و نحن في إنتظار المزيد


----------



## عبدالسلام حمدان (28 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لكم علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## عبدالسلام حمدان (29 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بحثت في النت كثيرا عن كتاب لتعليم الريفيت mep فلم اجد لو احد عنده يرفعه لاني محتاجه ضروري

شكرا


----------



## pora (30 يوليو 2011)

لسانى يعجز عن شكرك .......................بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالسلام حمدان (30 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عندي استفسار صغير
حاولت ادراج ملف اوتوكاد الي برنامج الريفيت ولكن البرنامج لم يستجب وكل مرة يظهر رسالة تفيد بان وحدات ملف الاوتوكاد كبيرة اريد ان اعرف كيف ادرج ملف الاوتوكاد


----------



## القرار الاخير (12 أغسطس 2011)

الحمد لله المعطي الوهاب ...
ثم
جزاك الله أخي الكريم على هذا الشرح الرائع فلقد سهلت علي البداية كثيييييييييرا ، وفي انتظار المزيد
وكل عام وجميع المسلمين بخير والسادة الكرام أعضاء الملتقى.


----------



## القرار الاخير (12 أغسطس 2011)

عبدالسلام حمدان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بحثت في النت كثيرا عن كتاب لتعليم الريفيت mep فلم اجد لو احد عنده يرفعه لاني محتاجه ضروري
> 
> شكرا



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ... قم أخي الكريم بتحميل الرابط وهو لكتاب Mastering Revit MEP 2011

http://depositfiles.com/en/files/18qr681b7

وتقبل خالص تحياتي.


----------



## zanitty (12 أغسطس 2011)

القرار الاخير قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ... قم أخي الكريم بتحميل الرابط وهو لكتاب Mastering Revit MEP 2011
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/en/files/18qr681b7
> 
> وتقبل خالص تحياتي.


Such file does not exist or it has been removed for infringement of copyrights.


----------



## القرار الاخير (12 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عذرا الأخ الكريم زانيتي .... إليك هذا الرابط وشغال إن شاء الله
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1655737814/MEP_2011.rar

وياريت أي أخ فاضل عنده معلومات عن البرنامج واستخدامه يرفعها ... وده أكيييييييييييييييييييييييد
لا يغني عن دروس سامر لا يغني عنها لا يغني عنها
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## zanitty (12 أغسطس 2011)

القرار الاخير قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عذرا الأخ الكريم زانيتي .... إليك هذا الرابط وشغال إن شاء الله
> http://www.filesonic.com/file/1655737814/mep_2011.rar
> 
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا 
تم المراد من رب العباد و جارى الاطلاع على الكتاب


----------



## برشلوني موت (13 أغسطس 2011)

الحمدلله نستخدمه في شركتنا بسوريا من فترة طويلة شكرا ليك حبيبي


----------



## p.sniper (13 أغسطس 2011)

اخي الفاضل سامر ... مشكور جدا على تعبك .. و جازاك الله كل خير عنا و عن سائر المسلمين 

و ان شاء الله ننتظر جديدك اخي الكريم 

و وفقك الله و اسعدك


----------



## سامر السعدني (15 أغسطس 2011)

المرة الي فاتت كنا و صلنا ان احنا عرفنا ليفيلات المعماري ....

المرة دي هانعرف( بتشديد الراء) السيلنج و الفلوور بلان ...... علشان نعرف ( بفتح الراء) نشتغل 

( لازم أعرفهم لان انت لما بتكون واخد المعماري لينك بيتعامل مع السقف و الفلووور على انهم بلوكة ..... زي ما أنا شرحت النقطة دي بالتفصيل قبل كده )

علشان نعرف الفلوور بلان :

اول حاجة نفتح التاب view 

و بعد كده plan views

و بعد كده اختار الي احنا عايزين نعرفوا ( الفلوور بلان ) 



اتفرج يا سيدي على الكام صورة الي جايين علشان تفهم ....


----------



## سامر السعدني (15 أغسطس 2011)

بعد كده ها تظهرلك الويندو دي


















و كده احنا عرفنا الفلور بلان 


المرة الي جاية نعرف السيلنج بلان


أشوفكوا على خير....


----------



## سامر السعدني (15 أغسطس 2011)

بعد ما عرفنا الفلور بلان 

ها نعرف السيلنج بلان 

ازاي ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سامر السعدني (15 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## سامر السعدني (15 أغسطس 2011)

نكمل المرة الي جاية.... المشاركة الجاية


----------



## القرار الاخير (15 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس ...

في إنتظار المزيد ... ومعلش اصبر علينا وعلى إلإلحاح في طلب المزيد ... وهذا إنما يدل على عظم الدور الذي تقوم به في إفادتنا جميعا .... جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## zanitty (15 أغسطس 2011)

انا عاوز منك يا سامر طلب 
اول باول تلم الشرح اللى انت بتشرحه ده و ترميه على ملف بى دى اف 
و الملف ده تعمل له ابدايت مع كل مشاركه جديده تحط عليه الزيادات و ترفعه فى المشاركه نفسها 
بحيث ان الملف ده يترمى على فلاشه و منين ما نروح يبقى معانا تحسبا لاننا ممكن نحتاج منه معلومه فى اى وقت
و الف شكر 
و هنيه لك يا فاعل الخير و الثواب


----------



## سامر السعدني (15 أغسطس 2011)

القرار الاخير قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس ...
> 
> في إنتظار المزيد ... ومعلش اصبر علينا وعلى إلإلحاح في طلب المزيد ... وهذا إنما يدل على عظم الدور الذي تقوم به في إفادتنا جميعا .... جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.


 

عيب عليك يا هندسة ده انت تأمر و أنا أنفذ 
بس ايه حكاية القرار الأخير ....




zanitty قال:


> انا عاوز منك يا سامر طلب
> اول باول تلم الشرح اللى انت بتشرحه ده و ترميه على ملف بى دى اف
> و الملف ده تعمل له ابدايت مع كل مشاركه جديده تحط عليه الزيادات و ترفعه فى المشاركه نفسها
> بحيث ان الملف ده يترمى على فلاشه و منين ما نروح يبقى معانا تحسبا لاننا ممكن نحتاج منه معلومه فى اى وقت
> ...


 
غالي و الطلب رخيص 
بس ابتداء من المشاركات الي جاية بعد اذن سيادتك


----------



## القرار الاخير (16 أغسطس 2011)

ألف شكر يا باشمهندس سامر على ذوقك وكرم أخلاقك
حكاية القرار الأخير ... إني كنت بشترك في الملتقى وكل ما أكتب اسم مستخدم من أسمائي التي استخدمها يقولي ... موجود ....
فكنت ساعتها زهقان فقلت آخر مرة هجرب اسم مستخدم وبعدها يا هكمل يا هقفل الصفحة وأقوم
فكتبت القرار الاخير فقبلها ... وفضلت على كده 
.
.
هو فيه اختيار في الملتقى يتيح تعديل اسم المستخدم بعد المشاركات ؟

ولك مني ولكل الزملاء خالص التحية....


----------



## zanitty (16 أغسطس 2011)

سامر السعدني قال:


> عيب عليك يا هندسة ده انت تأمر و أنا أنفذ
> بس ايه حكاية القرار الأخير ....
> 
> 
> ...


موافق 
و انا هحاول الم لك اللى فات فى ملف ورد و ابعته لك تضيف عليه باقى الشغل 


القرار الاخير قال:


> ألف شكر يا باشمهندس سامر على ذوقك وكرم أخلاقك
> حكاية القرار الأخير ... إني كنت بشترك في الملتقى وكل ما أكتب اسم مستخدم من أسمائي التي استخدمها يقولي ... موجود ....
> فكنت ساعتها زهقان فقلت آخر مرة هجرب اسم مستخدم وبعدها يا هكمل يا هقفل الصفحة وأقوم
> فكتبت القرار الاخير فقبلها ... وفضلت على كده
> ...


بالنسبه لتغيير الاسم خش منتدى الاقتراحات و الشكاوى و اطلب من الاداره تغيير الاسم


----------



## ايمن شعبان (16 أغسطس 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/file/UildbcOx/VTCAutodeskRevitMEP2010.html
ممكن ترفع على سيرفير اخر


----------



## p.sniper (17 أغسطس 2011)

كل التحيه لك اخي سامر 
و الله يوفقك و يرزقك و يسعدك و يجازيك عنا كل خييييييييير يااااااااااااااااااا رب

وننتظر جديدك ان شاء الله .. و خصوصا تحكيلنا كيف بنحول ملف الكاد الي رفيت ..

و يعطيك الف الف عافيه


----------



## p.sniper (17 أغسطس 2011)

اخي اذا ما في اي مشكله ... بكون اسهل عليك الشرح اذا قمة بالشرح عن طريق فيديو
و بكون اسرع عليك و كمان للفهم النا بكون تمام تمااااااااام ... فياريت تعمل فيديوهات
و اذا بدك اي مساعده انا حاضر .. اذا بدك برنامج .. 
بعطيك برنامج ممتاز في تسجيل الفيديو و رح يكون حجم الفيديو صغير و لا يتعدا ال 3 ميجا لدقيقه 

اذا في مجال بنكون ممنونيك الك اخي سامر 

و كمان مره ربنا يعطيك الصحه و العافيه


----------



## سامر السعدني (18 أغسطس 2011)

p.sniper قال:


> كل التحيه لك اخي سامر
> و الله يوفقك و يرزقك و يسعدك و يجازيك عنا كل خييييييييير يااااااااااااااااااا رب
> 
> وننتظر جديدك ان شاء الله .. و خصوصا تحكيلنا كيف بنحول ملف الكاد الي رفيت ..
> ...


امين يا بي اسنيبر 
ان شاء الله هاقولكوا ازاي نحول الفايل من كاد لريفت




p.sniper قال:


> اخي اذا ما في اي مشكله ... بكون اسهل عليك الشرح اذا قمت بالشرح عن طريق فيديو
> و بكون اسرع عليك و كمان للفهم النا بكون تمام تمااااااااام ... فياريت تعمل فيديوهات
> و اذا بدك اي مساعده انا حاضر .. اذا بدك برنامج ..
> بعطيك برنامج ممتاز في تسجيل الفيديو و رح يكون حجم الفيديو صغير و لا يتعدا ال 3 ميجا لدقيقه
> ...


 

و الله يا بي اسنيبر الانسان عدو ما يجهل 
بس خلينا نحاول نجرب 

قولي ايه الخطوات الي ممكن اعملها 
و لو لقيت ان الموضوع حوار و سناريوا و قصة .... ترجع ريمة لقعدتها القديمة 


سي يو يا بي اسنيبر....


----------



## سامر السعدني (18 أغسطس 2011)

zanitty قال:


> موافق
> و انا هحاول الم لك اللى فات فى ملف ورد و ابعته لك تضيف عليه باقى الشغل


 

فين يا زانتي الشغل الي فات ( انا مداينك و بطالبك بالي عليك )

يلا علشان عايز أكمل و واقف عليك ( تلاكيك )


----------



## p.sniper (18 أغسطس 2011)

سامر السعدني قال:


> و الله يا بي اسنيبر الانسان عدو ما يجهل
> بس خلينا نحاول نجرب
> 
> قولي ايه الخطوات الي ممكن اعملها
> ...


 

اخي سامر ... انا ما فهمت عليك .. بس اذا انتا شايف هيك أريح الك .. انا ما عندي اي مشكله 
بس انا حكيت يمكن يكون هاد الاشي اريح الك ... و هي هديه صغيره مني الك .. ان شاء الله تعجبك 

يمكن هاد البرنامج انتا بتستعملو .. هاد البرنامج ممتاز جدا جدا جدا في عمل الشرح و يوفر الوقت و الجهد ... نزله ع جهازك و ان شاء الله يعجبك ... و استعمالو سهل جدا ... و فيه كمان الكثير من الخصائص في عملية إلتقاط الصوره من الشاشه و حتى كمان زي ما حكيتلك عملية أخذ او عمل فيديو لشرح برنامج الريفيت .... و مشكووووور الك اخوي .. 

هاد رابط للبرنامج لتحميل .. وايضا شرح له .. 
http://wwwe.absba.org/showthread.php?t=688366

اذا هيك روابط ممنوعه انا برفلك البرنامج مع السيريال و مع الشرح اخي سامر 

بالتوفيق


----------



## zanitty (19 أغسطس 2011)

سامر السعدني قال:


> فين يا زانتي الشغل الي فات ( انا مداينك و بطالبك بالي عليك )
> 
> يلا علشان عايز أكمل و واقف عليك ( تلاكيك )


عينيا بس انا فى رمضان بيبقى فيه حد شايل منى الفيشه و الباور بيبقى زيرو 
اصبر عليا بس على شرط تفكرنى بعد رمضان
تفكرنى بعد رمضان او تفطرنى ف رمضان


----------



## M.Ghareb (19 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم م / سامر السعدني وفى إنتظار إستكمال الشرح على أحر من الجمر وكل عام وأنتم بخير وأنا لى سؤال :
هل نتائج حسابات الأحمال الخاصة بالتكييف الناتجة من الريفيت فى نفس دقة نتائج HAP أو Trace Trane أو CHVAC
وأيضا أنا فى انتظار معرفة ما يتميز به الريفت عن الاتوكاد الام اي بي


----------



## سامر السعدني (19 أغسطس 2011)

m.ghareb قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم م / سامر السعدني وفى إنتظار إستكمال الشرح على أحر من الجمر وكل عام وأنتم بخير وأنا لى سؤال :
> هل نتائج حسابات الأحمال الخاصة بالتكييف الناتجة من الريفيت فى نفس دقة نتائج hap أو trace trane أو chvac
> وأيضا أنا فى انتظار معرفة ما يتميز به الريفت عن الاتوكاد الام اي بي


 

على فكرة يا هندسة في تجربة اتعملت على برنامج الريفت و برنامج الهاب 

و تم ادخال نفس المعطيات للبرنامجين فكانت النتيجة و لله الحمد نفس النتائج


----------



## M.Ghareb (20 أغسطس 2011)

أخى الكريم م/ سامر - جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
فى انتظار استكمال الشرح للأهمية القصوى 
بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## القرار الاخير (20 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وأنتم بخير ... وأذكركم ونفسي بالعشر الأواخر من رمضان 
مرفق ملخص لشرح استاذنا م / سامر .... وذلك حتى ينهي الأخ الكريم / زانيتي .. أجازته الرمضانية
http://www.filesonic.com/file/17207..._ســـامر_السعدني_من_ملتقى_المهندسين_العرب.rar
تقبل الله منا جميعا .... 
ويا باشمهندس سامر .... عيدية العيد إن شاء الله شوية دروس نفضل نذاكر فيها اسبوع .... واحنا في انتظار العيدية

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## zanitty (21 أغسطس 2011)

القرار الاخير قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كل عام وأنتم بخير ... وأذكركم ونفسي بالعشر الأواخر من رمضان
> مرفق ملخص لشرح استاذنا م / سامر .... وذلك حتى ينهي الأخ الكريم / زانيتي .. أجازته الرمضانية
> http://www.filesonic.com/file/1720731744/تجميع_خواطر_المهندس_ســـامر_السعدني_من_ملتقى_المهندسين_العرب.rar
> ...


يا نهار 
و الله ما عارف اشكرك ازاى يا باشا 
الحمد لله ان القرار الاخير اتقبل و الا مكناش شفناك معانا فى المنتدى و كنا هنخسر كتير

ملكش حجه يا سامر اهو


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (21 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
شكر لكل من شارك في هذا الموضوع الرائع
والمهندس سامر لك منا التحية والعرفان
وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## سامر السعدني (21 أغسطس 2011)

القرار الاخير قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كل عام وأنتم بخير ... وأذكركم ونفسي بالعشر الأواخر من رمضان
> مرفق ملخص لشرح استاذنا م / سامر .... وذلك حتى ينهي الأخ الكريم / زانيتي .. أجازته الرمضانية
> http://www.filesonic.com/file/17207..._ســـامر_السعدني_من_ملتقى_المهندسين_العرب.rar
> ...


 
عنيا يا قرار و ربنا يبلغك ليلة القدر ان شاء الله و شكرا يا سيدي على الملخص



m.ghareb قال:


> أخى الكريم م/ سامر - جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
> فى انتظار استكمال الشرح للأهمية القصوى
> بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


 


محمد يوسف الكومي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكر لكل من شارك في هذا الموضوع الرائع
> والمهندس سامر لك منا التحية والعرفان
> وفي انتظار المزيد


 
ربنا يكرمك يا ام غريب و محمد يوسف الكومي و ان شاء الله ها ستكمل المسيرة بس انتوا عارفين العشرة الاواخر



zanitty قال:


> يا نهار
> و الله ما عارف اشكرك ازاى يا باشا
> الحمد لله ان القرار الاخير اتقبل و الا مكناش شفناك معانا فى المنتدى و كنا هنخسر كتير
> 
> ملكش حجه يا سامر اهو


 
ياه يا زانتي حججي الي كنت بتحجج بيها خلصت و اتزنقت يا معلم و ليلتنا بقت كوبيا 

نستأنف ان شاء الله الشرح


----------



## عمران احمد (22 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير

و الى الامام دائما و ننتظر منكم المزيد


----------



## احمدهارون (22 أغسطس 2011)

احلا ناس واحلا شرح
وربنا يعظم اجرك ويسعدك دنيا واخرة


----------



## M.Ghareb (22 أغسطس 2011)

*السلام عليكم*



hikal007 قال:


> الله ينور عليك يا بشمهندس سامر . أحنا معاك وتمام أوى لحد دلوقتى . بس ياريت تكثف الجرعات شويه


أتفق معك تماما أخى الكريم فى ضرورة تكثيف الجرعات وربنا يوفق ويعين أخونا المهندس / سامر ويجعل هذا الجهد فى ميزان حسناته ... آمين يا رب
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## سامر السعدني (22 أغسطس 2011)

m.ghareb قال:


> أتفق معك تماما أخى الكريم فى ضرورة تكثيف الجرعات وربنا يوفق ويعين أخونا المهندس / سامر ويجعل هذا الجهد فى ميزان حسناته ... آمين يا رب
> وكل عام وانتم بخير


 


و الله يا هندسة ما في وقت خالص في رمضان عامة 


و العشر الاواخر خاصة .......


خلينا (بعد اذنكوا طبعا ) نأجل الشرح لبعد العشرة الاواخر 

دول يا هندسة 10 صناديق ...فيهم صندوق ب 83 سنة عبادة يعني الموضوع ما فيهوش تهريج ...


دي حياة أو موت على اليوم ده يا صديقي 


انت عارف يا هندسة يعني كلمة غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه ... يعني البلاوي الزرقة و السودة تتمسح في لحظة واحدة



خلاص اتفقنا و ربنا يوفقك و يبلغك ليلة القدر


----------



## M.Ghareb (22 أغسطس 2011)

سامر السعدني قال:


> و الله يا هندسة ما في وقت خالص في رمضان عامة
> 
> 
> و العشر الاواخر خاصة .......
> ...



اللهم بلغنا وإياك ليلة القدر ويرزقنا وإياك ثوابها ومغفرته ورضاه وجنته ... اللهم آمين
وإن شاء الله نشوفك بعد العيد بس يبقى كورس مكثف إن شاء الله 
وجزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم


----------



## القرار الاخير (22 أغسطس 2011)

اتفقنا يا باشمهندس سامر ....

تقبل الله منا ومنكم .... ورزقنا جميعا ليلة القدر
وكل عام والسادة أعضاء الملتقى جميعا بخير.


----------



## aati badri (23 أغسطس 2011)

اللهم بلغنا وإياك ليلة القدر ويرزقنا وإياك ثوابها ومغفرته ورضاه وجنته ... اللهم آمين
وإن شاء الله نشوفك بعد العيد بس يبقى كورس مكثف إن شاء الله 
وجزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم


----------



## pora (23 أغسطس 2011)

اللهم بلغنا ليله القدر


----------



## nofal (23 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (24 أغسطس 2011)

*تقبل الله منا ومنكم وجميع المسلمين** وتقبل منا اعمالنا 
**اللهم آمين **اللهم آمين **اللهم آمين*


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (24 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع جميل


----------



## mohandshamada (25 أغسطس 2011)

يا جماعة انا نزلت الكورس الخاص بالبرنامج من VTC ومش لاقى ال training files انا معايا نسخة 2012 
اتمنى حد يفدنى فى الموضوع ده


----------



## M.Ghareb (25 أغسطس 2011)

mohandshamada قال:


> يا جماعة انا نزلت الكورس الخاص بالبرنامج من vtc ومش لاقى ال training files انا معايا نسخة 2012
> اتمنى حد يفدنى فى الموضوع ده


السلام عليكم أخى الحبيب و كل عام وأنتم بخير
إنت نزلت الكورس كامل ولا أول 11 درس فقط - لأن اول 11 درس بس هم اللى مجانا
لو عندك الكورس كامل يا ريت ترفعه على أى موقع وياريت ميديافير لتعم الفائدة على الجميع
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohandshamada (25 أغسطس 2011)

انا منزل الكورس كامل بس مش لاقى ملفات التدريب اللى هو شارح عليه مش عارف دى بتيجى مع البرنامج ولا ايه 
لأنى عندى النسخة 2012 وبالنسبة للرفع ان شاء الله حاضر على افضل السيرفرات


----------



## M.Ghareb (25 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كل عام وانتم بخير وأسال الله أن يرزقنا وإياكم ثواب ليلة القدر ...آمين يا رب
بعد البحث والفحص وبحمد الله عثرت على رابط تورنت لإنزال دروس VTC الخاصة بالريفيت إم إى بى كاملة أكثر من 100 درس فيديو
وإليكم الرابط إخوانى الإعزاء

http://torrage.com/torrent/9894A52423234E1A36EE0112C2E517805A983E46.torrent

ولإى إستفسار لكيفية إنزال الدروس أنا تحت أمركم
وفى إنتظار إستكمال الدروس لأخونا العزيز م/ سامر بعد العيد إن شاء الله وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## M.Ghareb (25 أغسطس 2011)

*رابط ملفات التدريب الخاصة بفيديوهات vtc*

السلام عليكم
إليكم رابط ملفات التدريب ويمكن تحمليها من على موقع اوتوديسك وهى خاصة بالإصدار 2010
وهو نفس الإصدار الذى تم عمل فيديوهات VTC له

http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/item?siteID=123112&id=13081672

وأتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## akbargherbal (26 أغسطس 2011)

لهذا الحديث شجون

بداية يجب التفريق بين برنامجي

revit mep و برنامج autocad mep

كلاهما يؤديان نفس المهمة و لكن بطرق مختلفة و بعيوب و مميزات مختلفة

تجربتي مع revit mep

و الأوتوكات mep

احباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااط

البرامج لا زالوا في بداياتهم و إمكانياتهم لا زال هناك جدل حولها

هناك مشكلة في الريفيت هي في الغرافيكس ... ليست بالجودة التي يظهرا autocad mep

كذلك حسب ما نقل لي بأن الكاتلوج للريفيت اي أم بي ليس مكتمل ... كثير من الـ fittings غير موجودة

كذلك الحال autocad mep و إن كان ليس بسوء ريفيت

سأعود لاحقا للحديث عن البرنامجين

و لكن أوتوديسك لا زالت تحبوا في هذا المجال فلا تستعجلوا على تعلم البرنامج

أخبروني ماذا تقولون في هذا البرنامج الخطير:

cad duct solids

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xa6hoBT-BBY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnWUwURsL9g


----------



## mohandshamada (26 أغسطس 2011)

*انا منزل الكورس كامل بس مش لاقى ملفات التدريب اللى هو شارح عليه مش عارف دى بتيجى مع البرنامج ولا ايه 
لأنى عندى النسخة 2012 وبالنسبة للرفع ان شاء الله حاضر على افضل السيرفرات*


----------



## mohandshamada (26 أغسطس 2011)

akbargherbal قال:


> لهذا الحديث شجون
> 
> بداية يجب التفريق بين برنامجي
> 
> ...



طيب الميتدىء اللى زى حالاتى يعمل ايه ياريت حد يفهمنا الحكاية وانه افضل برنامج


----------



## akbargherbal (26 أغسطس 2011)

mohandshamada قال:


> طيب الميتدىء اللى زى حالاتى يعمل ايه ياريت حد يفهمنا الحكاية وانه افضل برنامج



أشجعك على تعلم البرنامجين

revit mep

و

autocad mep

كلا البرنامجين يؤديان نفس الوظيفة و لكن بطريقتين مختلفتين نوعا ما ... و هناك حسنات و سيئات لكلاهما.

البرنامج لا زال في بداياته ... بس كل البرامج كانت هكذا

في البداية تكون هناك مشاكل و صعوبات

و مع الوقت تستطيع الشركة المصنعة التغلب على هذه المشاكل

مثل الأوتوكاد

في السابق كان الأوتوكاد لا يعمل إلا بكتابة الأوامر commands

بعد عدة سنوات أصبح الأوتوكاد سهل التعلم و ضخم الإمكانيات

أنا أول ما سمعت عن revit mep و autocad mep

كانت في ذهني هذه الصورة:

الآن فقط كمهندس سيمكنني التخلي عن الرسام (الرافتر)

لا إنتظار بعد اليوم للرسام ليأتي و يرسم لي section drawing أو details 

أنا كمهندس أستطيع عمل هذا بواسطة برنامج revit mep و autocad mep

:73: للأسف 

استيقظت من الحلم ليتضح لي بأن ريفيت اي ام بي و أوتوكاد اي ام بي ليس البرنامج السحري

تحتاج لوقت لتعلم البرنامجين ... هناك قصور نوعا ما في المحتوى و هناك كذلك إثراء

مثلا ترسم الدكت و تقوم بحسابه أبعاده في نفس الوقت ... سرعة رهيبة

و لكن تتفاجأ أن هناك بعض الــ fitting ليست موجودة في البرنامج

و عليك رسمها (ثلاثية الأبعاد) و رسمها في autoca mep (خبرتي بسيطة مع ريفيت ام اي بي) و لكنه أسهل في هذه النقطة) يتطلب وقت و مجهود كبير يجعلك تطفش و تقول يوم من أيامك يا أوتوكاد عادي :85:

نصيحتي لك تعلم البرنامج و لكن لا تحلم أنه سيفعل المستحيل لك!

أما بالنسبة لبرنامج 

cad duct solids

فقد بحثت في النت لأشهر ... هذا البرنامج لا يوجد له كراك على وجه الأرض ... لم أدع لا منتدى صيني و لا منتدى روسي و لا منتدى اسباني ... صرت أسجل في مواقع صينية و روسية حتى أبحث عن هذا البرنامج الرهيب و لكن لا جدوى!

إذا كنت تريد احتراف رسم التكييف و التبريد فبرنامج revit mep هو المستقبل

و لكن لا زال في بداياته و سنظل من الآن للثلاث سنوات القادمة - على الأقل - معتمدين على autocad


----------



## M.Ghareb (26 أغسطس 2011)

mohandshamada قال:


> *انا منزل الكورس كامل بس مش لاقى ملفات التدريب اللى هو شارح عليه مش عارف دى بتيجى مع البرنامج ولا ايه
> لأنى عندى النسخة 2012 وبالنسبة للرفع ان شاء الله حاضر على افضل السيرفرات*



السلام عليكم أخى الكريم
رابط ملفات التدريب مذكور فى المشاركة رقم 122 ويمكن تحمليها مجانا من على موقع أوتوديسك وهى بالمناسبة للإصدار 2010 - نفس الإصدار الخاص بالكورس من vtc
أما بالنسبة للكورس نفسه فيوجد رابط تورنت سريع للكورس كامل مذكور فى المشاركة رقم 121
أتمنى التوفيق للجميع وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (27 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## Alaa Khalaf (27 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ سامر على المجهود الجبار اللى حضرتك عامله 
ممكن أعرف الفرق بين 
Autocad MEP وال Rrvit MEP


----------



## Alaa Khalaf (28 أغسطس 2011)

akbargherbal قال:


> أشجعك على تعلم البرنامجين
> 
> revit mep
> 
> ...



والله حضرتك حيرتنا
الأول أحبطتنا لما قلت ان البرنامجين فيهم مشاكل ولا تنصح بالاستعجال في تعلمهم 
وبعدين قلت انك بتنصح بتعلم البرنامجين
ممكن توضح أكتر الفرق بين اسوب عمل البرنامجين والعيوب اللى حضرتك شايفها في كل واحد
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## mohandshamada (28 أغسطس 2011)

eng_alaa80 قال:


> والله حضرتك حيرتنا
> الأول أحبطتنا لما قلت ان البرنامجين فيهم مشاكل ولا تنصح بالاستعجال في تعلمهم
> وبعدين قلت انك بتنصح بتعلم البرنامجين
> ممكن توضح أكتر الفرق بين اسوب عمل البرنامجين والعيوب اللى حضرتك شايفها في كل واحد
> مع خالص تحياتي


ياريت فعلا يوضح الأمر ده وانا معايا الريفيت 2012 هل ده مميزاته بقت اكتر وافضل من زى قبل ياريت الخبراء يفيدونا


----------



## القرار الاخير (29 أغسطس 2011)

تقبل الله صيامكم ،،،، وجعل الجنة داركم ومثواكم

كل عام وأنتم جميعاً بخير ،،،


----------



## سامر السعدني (29 أغسطس 2011)

eng_alaa80 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ سامر على المجهود الجبار اللى حضرتك عامله
> ممكن أعرف الفرق بين
> autocad mep وال rrvit mep


 
و جزاك يا هندسة 
بص يا باشا

اخر اجابة لحد دلوقتي ....

بعد المقارنات 
ان الاتنين و احد
بس الريفت اسهل بكتير 
من الكاد الام اي بي

و ممكن تستب الاتنين و هاتعرف ان الموضوع اسهل بكتير من الكاد

بس طبعا الاتنين بي اي ام تكنولوجي 

انتلجنت سيستم


----------



## سامر السعدني (29 أغسطس 2011)

mohandshamada قال:


> ياريت فعلا يوضح الأمر ده وانا معايا الريفيت 2012 هل ده مميزاته بقت اكتر وافضل من زى قبل ياريت الخبراء يفيدونا


 
يا بش مهندس محمد
ما فيش فرق بين الريفت 2011

و الريفت 2012 

الا شوية حاجات في التولز


بس تغيرات جوهرية 
ما لاقيتش 

و لو عايز تتأكد من كلامي ممكن تتدخل على 

what`s new

هايفتحلك صفحة في شوية حاجات 
ممكن تدخل على كل ايتم و تقرأ الجديد فيها 

يعني تدخل على الماتيريال و تقرا ايه الجديد ...


كده يعني....


----------



## akbargherbal (31 أغسطس 2011)

eng_alaa80 قال:


> والله حضرتك حيرتنا
> الأول أحبطتنا لما قلت ان البرنامجين فيهم مشاكل ولا تنصح بالاستعجال في تعلمهم
> وبعدين قلت انك بتنصح بتعلم البرنامجين
> ممكن توضح أكتر الفرق بين اسوب عمل البرنامجين والعيوب اللى حضرتك شايفها في كل واحد
> مع خالص تحياتي



لا إحباط و لا حاجة

بس راح أقول لك شيء

أخونا صاحب الموضوع قال لماذا لم نقم نحن المهندسين في الوطن العربي بالتخلي عن الأوتكاد العادي 
و تبني برنامجي revit mep و autocad mep

بالنسبة لي هذا لم يأتي من فراغ

فأنا أول ما سمعت عن البرنامجين ركضت حتى أتعلمهم و لكن انصدمت أن البرنامجين لا زالا في بداياتهما ... بهم بعض المشاكل ... مثلا كثير من الــ fitting ليست موجودة ... فيكون أمامك خيارين:

الأول: أن ترسمهما بنفسك (ثلاثي الأبعاد) ,,, و الرسم الثلاثي الأبعاد ليس بسهولة برنامج autodesk inventor أو solid works ... أنا تعاملت مع برنامج autodesk inventor و أستطيع ألقول أن أي قطعة fitting لن تأخذ مني أكثر ساعتين لرسمها في الإنفينتور (مع العلم بأني جدا مبتدئ في الإنفينتور) 

أما رسمها في autocad mep فتأخذ لا أبالغ إن قلت 48 ساعة ... و قد أفشل في ذلك أيضا!!

الحل الثاني: أن تشتري برامج adds on ... أي برامج تركب على autocad mep

مثلا برنامج Virtual Mechanical ... برنامج ضخم و جبار و به كل ما هو ناقص في برنامج autocad mep

http://virtualmechanical.net/default.aspx

البرنامج يعمل مع autocad mep

هناك شيء بسيط يجب عليك أخذه بالإعتبار ... الإشتراك السنوي للبرنامج يكلف 1500 دولار لجهاز واحد :71:

لو كنت شركة كبيرة ... فهذا المبلغ سيكون بالنسبة لي تافه لا يستحق النقاش ... أما بالنسبة لي كمهندس على قد حالي فهو مبلغ يخليني أبلع ريقي! 1500 دولار أستطيع صرفها في أشياء كثيرة.


----------



## سامر السعدني (31 أغسطس 2011)

akbargherbal قال:


> لا إحباط و لا حاجة
> 
> بس راح أقول لك شيء
> 
> ...


 


ما شاء الله عليك يا اخ akbargherbal

واضح ان همتك ماشاء الله عالية 

بس انا عندي استفسار صغير .... ايه الفيتنج الي انت ما لقيتهاش في الريفت الام اي بي ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سامر السعدني (31 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ....
كنت و صلت المرة الي فاتت ان احنا عرفنا السيلنج و الفلور بلان


المرة دي عايزين ندخل في الجد 


عايزين نرسم دكت وورك .....


طبعا علشان نرسم دكت ده بيحتاج متطلبات 

اول المتطلبات دي لازم نعرفه الفيتنج الي هايرسم بيها 


لان احنا ما بنرسمش فيتنج و انما هو بيركب الفيتنج المناسبة بناء على الاستايل الي بنختاره للدكت ( يعني مثلا البو عادي و لا سكوير البو ....)

المهم الفيتنج دي اسمها فاملي ( شو ف ياحبيبي اي بلوكة في الاتوكاد العادي الي هيا اوبجكت في الريفت باسميها فاملي )
المهم..
علشان ارسم الفيتنج دي .....

زي ما قولت هاحتاج انزل الفيتنج الي محتاجها 

بص في الصورة الي جاية دي ,,,

هاشرحلك ازاي بانزل فيتنج ( فاملي يعني)































































( معلش يا رجالة .... ياريت حد يحط الحاجة دي في فايل وورد علشان الناس تطبع على طول ....

انا عارف ان المفروض كنت انا اعملها بس و الله مش فاضي و كمان علشان اقدر اجري شوية في الشرح.......)




نكمل المرة الي جاية .....


----------



## أبوبكر خالد (1 سبتمبر 2011)

طيب فى فرق بين revit 2010 & revit 2011
أنا نزلت التعليم بتاع 2010 وعندى 2012 يا ترا حيبقى فية فرق


----------



## القرار الاخير (2 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كل عام وأنتم جميعا بخير ... إن شاء الله يكون الجميع في زيادة من كل خير في كل عيد.
وشكرا يا باشمهندس سامر على الشرح ... مش مهم إن الكمية بسيطة ... المهم إن العجلة دارت
وإن شاء الله يكون فيه المزيد....


----------



## kasava7474 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراا اخي موضوع رائع


----------



## pora (2 سبتمبر 2011)

مش هاقولك بقى ياريت تحطه فى ملف بى دى اف علشان مانتقلش عليك
جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سامر السعدني (3 سبتمبر 2011)

pora قال:


> مش هاقولك بقى ياريت تحطه فى ملف بى دى اف علشان مانتقلش عليك
> جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 

يا بورا و الله العظيم انا مشغول جدا و نفسي اجري شوية في موضوع الريفت بس مش عارف.....


بس خليني اتقل عليك ما تعمل انت المهمة دي ( مشكورا ) علشان تسهل عليه و كمان لا تتخيل كمية الاجر الي ربنا الكريم هايدهولك علشان انت بتساعد و بتنفع اخوانك المسليمن 


و ربنا يجزيك كل خير يا بورا


----------



## M.Ghareb (3 سبتمبر 2011)

كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك وجزا الله خيرا أخونا المهندس / سامر على إستكمال الشرح الأكثر من الرائع
وتم رفع ملفات الكراك لبرامج أوتوديسك لعام 2012 ومنها بالطبع Revit MEP 2012
وهذا هو الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/17612_11315033777.zip

والبرامج نفسها يمكن تحميلها مجانا من على موقع اوتوديسك
وأتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## mech-egypt (7 سبتمبر 2011)

يا سامر يا أخى ببساطة لما انت قلت سيبك من الكتب الأجنبى و خليك معانا (احنا فاهمين بعض ) كان عندك حق
بسم الله ما شاء الله الشغل ده تمام و انا متابع لحد ماتخلص ان شاء الله ( يا حأخلص عليك بمعرفتى)

بس مع الإعتراف إن أغلب البرامج إللى إتعاملت معاها و إتعلمتها كانت من كتب أو فيديوهات أجنبية بس شرحها حلو و تسحبك قدام معاها


----------



## وفائي (13 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بداية اشكر كل من وضع معلومة في هذا الموضوع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم ..
انا عم حاول اني تابع الموضوع معاكم من البداية لكن للأسف انه البرنامج اصلا مش عم ينزل عندي هله النت عنا كتير ضعيف واغلب المواقع الي ذكرتوها مش عم تشتغل عنا بسورية اصلا يا ريت تساعدوني اولا على تحميل البرنامج حتى اقدر استفاد من الشرح الرائع هذا ...


----------



## mohamed shaheen (18 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم يامهندسين الله يكرمكم ويرزقكم الفردوس ممكن حد يرفع ملف الورد والفديو للحلاقات الفاتت وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (18 سبتمبر 2011)

سامر السعدني قال:


> يا بورا و الله العظيم انا مشغول جدا و نفسي اجري شوية في موضوع الريفت بس مش عارف.....


 اللهم يسر له امره
واعطه من كل هم وغم مخرجا


----------



## aati badri (18 سبتمبر 2011)

VTC Autodesk Revit MEP 2010 ‏(




1 2 3 4 5)


----------



## aati badri (18 سبتمبر 2011)

http://www.4msa.com/FineHvacENG.html


----------



## samy m (19 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع راااااائع


----------



## samy m (21 سبتمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم
> احسنت كالعادة يا اخ سامر
> و ربنا يوفقك
> و حتى يستطيع الاخوة متابعة الموضوع معك اكثر
> ...


يا باشمهندس محمد انا نزلت البرنامج لكن لما بحاول اعمل set up بتظهرلى رسالة file error corrupt ...........ارجو المساعدة و الف الف شكر


----------



## pora (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*غالى والطلب رخيص*



سامر السعدني قال:


> يا بورا و الله العظيم انا مشغول جدا و نفسي اجري شوية في موضوع الريفت بس مش عارف.....
> 
> 
> بس خليني اتقل عليك ما تعمل انت المهمة دي ( مشكورا ) علشان تسهل عليه و كمان لا تتخيل كمية الاجر الي ربنا الكريم هايدهولك علشان انت بتساعد و بتنفع اخوانك المسليمن
> ...



من عينيا ياهندسه غالى والطلب رخيص
جارى التنفيذ>>>>>.....>>>>>>>>


----------



## islamzahran (22 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا واثابكم خير ما ترجون وخصوصا صاحب الموضوع 
ياريت تكمله يا اخي بالله عليك


----------



## islamzahran (22 سبتمبر 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/document/Xop-NYhE/___MEP.html

رابط تجميع الخواطر كلها في ملف واحد


----------



## ENG FEAST (22 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير يامهندس سامر ((عايز اقول لكم شىء انا بعمل فى دبى وكان فى واحد صحبى جيله فرصه فى مكتب المانى وكان عنده استعداد يدفع عشرتلاف درهم وحد يشرحله البرنامج ده )) ولاكن للاسف ملقاش انا بقول على شان الاخوه المهندسين الزملاء يهتمو بالموضوع ومره اخره الف الف شكر ياهندسه على الشرح الرائع والاسلوب الفريد وجزاك الله عنا خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه


----------



## ahmed galal gooda (22 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الى كل من ساهم فى هذا المنتدى بجد انا ادعو الله عز وجل ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله 
انا لسه جديد فى موضوع التصميم وكده لسه اولى حضانه يعنى لانى مهندس تنفيذى واتمنى منكم المساعده حتى ولو بنسخه اوتكاد تكون شغاله ولو ازاى اتعلم عليهاااااا وربنا يباركلكم يارب ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم وشكرااااااااااا


----------



## islamzahran (23 سبتمبر 2011)

سامر السعدني قال:


> و جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cadeau2006 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*gazak allaho 5ayraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*

gazak allaho 5ayraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## cadeau2006 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*gazak allaho 5ayraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*

gazak allaho 5ayraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## yahiaouimalek (29 سبتمبر 2011)

* [FONT=&quot]مشكور علي الجهد الكبير لاكن ممكن اطمع في كرمك بطلب[/FONT]*

*
Autodesk Building Systems 2006 and 20[FONT=&quot]07.1[/FONT], or AutoCAD MEP 2008, 2009 and 2010 **[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لانها تعمل مع [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ELITE SOFTWARE[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

الرجاء من لديه نسخة كاملة (بالكراك + سيريال) من برامج الرسم ان لا يبخل علينا

[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مشكورين يا شباب[/FONT]*
*
*


----------



## engstar88 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الشكر كل الشكر 
وارجو السرعة فى الشرح 
والف الف الف شكر


----------



## ENG FEAST (9 أكتوبر 2011)

منتظرينك من شهر يامهندس سامر نرجوا الله تعالى ان تكون بخير


----------



## rasim1983 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
هل انتهت الخواطر ولاايه


----------



## ابراهيم عفيفى (21 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير
وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك
وعلمك الله من علمه
​


----------



## amirhelmy (22 أكتوبر 2011)

كلمات الشكر تعجز عن ايفائك حقك جزاكم الله كل خير وننتظر منكم المزيد


----------



## ساكانا (24 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورين جميعا ,,, و جاري التعليم ,,...,,,>>>>
بس سؤال ,, البرنامج دا ,, ممكن يعمل التدفئة ايضا ,,, و خاصة التدفئة الارضية 

و مشكور مسبقا اخي الكريم.....


----------



## yahiaouimalek (13 نوفمبر 2011)

كتاب

Mastering Autodesk Revit MEP 2012


2011 | 648 | ISBN: 1118066812 | PDF | 31 Mb


الرابط علي


http://www.filesonic.com/file/2785014415/Mastering.Autodesk.Revit.MEP.pdf


http://uploading.com/files/97aad9e5/Mastering.Autodesk.Revit.MEP.pdf/


http://www.wupload.com/file/1373718921​


----------



## ايمن شعبان (25 نوفمبر 2011)

ممكن رفع الكتاب على mediafire


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (25 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ محمد وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## pora (26 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخ yahiaouimalek
ياريت ترفع الكتاب على سيرفرات تانيه وشكرا لك


----------



## pora (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

الاخ yahiaouimalek
ياريت ترفع الكتاب على سيرفرات تانيه وشكرا لك


----------



## ماهر دودكي (3 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله ألف ألف خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ابراهيم عفيفى (11 ديسمبر 2011)

Mastering Autodesk Revit MEP 2012

http://www.mediafire.com/?bbe90ascn71d9fo​


----------



## ابراهيم عفيفى (11 ديسمبر 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/file/tb2y5jbhdwmcay2/Mastering.Autodesk.Revit.MEP 2012.pdf


----------



## Alaa Khalaf (12 ديسمبر 2011)

ابراهيم عفيفى قال:


> http://www.mediafire.com/file/tb2y5jbhdwmcay2/mastering.autodesk.revit.mep 2012.pdf



ربنا يكرمك يا أخ ابراهيم


----------



## Alaa Khalaf (12 ديسمبر 2011)

yahiaouimalek قال:


> * [FONT=&quot]مشكور علي الجهد الكبير لاكن ممكن اطمع في كرمك بطلب[/FONT]*
> 
> *
> Autodesk Building Systems 2006 and 20[FONT=&quot]07.1[/FONT], or AutoCAD MEP 2008, 2009 and 2010 **[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]
> ...




اتفضل يا أخ يحيى

AutoCAD MEP




AutoCAD MEP 2012 (English) 32-Bit 

AutoCAD MEP 2012 (English) 64-Bit 

-------------------------------------------

AutoCAD MEP 2011 (English) 32-Bit

AutoCAD MEP 2011 (English) 32-Bit - File 1 
AutoCAD MEP 2011 (English) 32-Bit - File 2


AutoCAD MEP 2011 (English) 64-Bit

AutoCAD MEP 2011 (English) 64-Bit - File 1 
AutoCAD MEP 2011 (English) 64-Bit - File 2

-------------------------------------------

AutoCAD MEP 2010 (English) 32-Bit

AutoCAD MEP 2010 (English) 64-Bit 

AutoCAD MEP 2010 (French) 32-Bit 

AutoCAD MEP 2010 (French) 64-Bit 

-------------------------------------------

بس يا ريت لو عرفت ازاي تستخدمهم مع Elite تعرفنا


----------



## engmrb (13 ديسمبر 2011)

اشكركم كلكم يامهندسين واتامل فيكم خير لهذا الامه العربية والاسلامه


----------



## Alaa Khalaf (13 ديسمبر 2011)

Alaa Khalaf قال:


> اتفضل يا أخ يحيى
> 
> AutoCAD MEP
> 
> ...



http://www.bramjnet.com/vb3/showthread.php?t=1282388


----------



## amirhelmy (15 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا جدا جدا علي هذا المجهود الرائع وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## laymoon33 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

جاري التعلم .... بارك الله في كل من ساهم في تعليم هذا البرنامج
وبالأخص الاخ سامر


----------



## ايمن شعبان (30 ديسمبر 2011)

ابراهيم عفيفى قال:


> mastering autodesk revit mep 2012
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?bbe90ascn71d9fo​



جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نوبل2000 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

بجد مشكور على الجهد الرئع دة


----------



## ASIA885 (9 يناير 2012)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لــــك مهندس سامر سعد

مهندس / عرفه


----------



## zanitty (11 يناير 2012)

سامر السعدني قال:


> نجاوب على السؤالين دول المرة الي جاية ...... ( في ناس عايزة تقولي هايعمل فينا زي موضوع الشوب دروينج ....)​


انت عملت فعلا مش لسه هتعمل 

ارجع يا واد لعقلك للواغش يركبونا 
ساكر عد الى الفرقه 
لا يمكن العمل بدونك


----------



## القرار الاخير (5 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ياباشمهندس / إبراهيم ... على هذا الكتاب

وشكرا للمهندس سامر على ما بدأه ولم يتمه .... ربما لديه عذر

ونرجو أن يتطوع أحد الزملاء العارفين بهذا الموضوع لاستكمال الشرح

وجزاكم الله جميعا كل خير ...........


----------



## شيمو 1987 (11 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير....... ومنتظرين وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسنانك بس مش تنسانا


----------



## mech eng2 (23 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وياريت نكمل الموضوع


----------



## سامر السعدني (8 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .....


​ بعد التحية و السلامات .........





​ اولا *: انا في غاية الاسف لانقطاعي عن استكمال ما بدأته و عدم الرد في الفترة الماضية ........







*​ *اكرر اسفي* لاي حد طلب مني حاجة و لم ارد عليه ( ندخل على ثانيا )








​ ثانيا : خلينا نكمل و نكتب شوية خواطر حول البرنامج المحترم ..... الريفت ......



​ المرة ده : عايز اقول شوية حاجات ...




​ ما تيجي ندخل في التكييف على طول .....



​ بص يا سيدى ....



​ علشان ترسم دكت التكييف مش ها ينفع ترسم دكت من غير ما تنزل الفيتنج




​ طبعا الفيتنج ...... للاخوة الفريش ....هوا اي كوع او كروس او اوفسيت ....





​ طيب انزل الفيتنج ازاي :





​ بقولكوا ايه ا*انا ** لو قعدت من هنا للسنة الجاية اكتب مش ها تفهم غير بالصور* و لازم تجرب بايدك معايا .... لو وقفت قدامك حاجة قولي و انا احلهالك باذن الله ..... و ربي المستعان و عليه التكلان........
















استعنا على الشقا بالله ........











​ 1- افتح مشروع جديد










































*دوس DF علشان تنزل الدكت فيتنج ......








*
*او دوس عليها في التول بار*


























*بص على الصورة الي جاية يا صاحبي ......*
































​ 























*
و ده اللينك يا اكسلانس ......................*









_[FONT=&quot]http://seek.autodesk.com/search/duct+fitting?source=SearchBox[/FONT]_






على فكرة يا رجالة انا عندي مكتبة محترمة جدا لكل حاجة في الريفت 

معماري

انشائي 

تكييف 

حريق 


صحي 


كهرباء ( باور و لو كرنت و ليتنج و غيره )


و كمان ري 

بس طبعا مساحتهم كبيرة 



انا طبعا في الخدمة لو حد محتاجها 



( مش لازم كلنا نعمل المجهود 100 مرة )



المهم حط الفيتنج بعد ما تحملها على 


الديسك توب وبعدين حدد مكانه علشان ننزله جوة المشروع 






















​


----------



## سامر السعدني (8 مارس 2012)




----------



## سامر السعدني (8 مارس 2012)

على فكرة يا رجالة ..............







​ 
دي شوية منتجات لشركة اتوديسك ....




​ *[FONT=&quot]





[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
AUTODESK.SOFTIMAGE.V2012-WIN64-ISO[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]2.





[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
AUTODESK.SKETCHBOOK.DESIGNER.V2012.MULTI-ISO[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]3. 






[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]AUTODESK.SHOWCASE.V2012.WIN64-ISO[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]4. 















[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]AUTODESK.REVIT.STRUCTURE.V2012-ISO[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]5.















[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
AUTODESK.REVIT.MEP.V2012-ISO[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]6.

















[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]AUTODESK.REVIT.ARCHITECTURE.V2012-ISO[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]7.
















[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
AUTODESK.MAYA.V2012.WIN64-ISO[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]8. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]AUTODESK.MAYA.V2012.WIN32-ISO[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]9.













[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

AUTODESK.INVENTOR.PRO.V2012.WIN64-









ISO[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]10.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]AUTODESK.INVENTOR.PRO.V2012.WIN32







-

ISO[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]11.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.V2012.MULTI.WIN64-











ISO[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]12.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.V2012.MULTI.WIN32-











ISO[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]13.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.MECHANICAL.V2012.WIN64-
















ISO[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]14.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.MECHANICAL.V2012.WIN32-



















ISO[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]15.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.MAP.3D.V2012.WIN64-



















ISO[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]16.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.MAP.3D.V2012.WIN32-
















ISO[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]17.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.MAP.3D.ENTERPRISE.V2012.WIN64-



















ISO[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]18.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.MAP.3D.ENTERPRISE.V2012.WIN32-


















ISO[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]19.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2012.WIN64-
















ISO[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]20.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.ELECTRICAL.V2012.WIN32


































-ISO[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]21.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]AUTODESK.3DSMAX.V2012-ISO[/FONT]*










 كل البرامج دي لو عايز تحملها ها تلاقيها موجودة في مشاركة للاخ *

T.e.K.o









*​ *اتفضل اللينك :


* *http://forum.arabseed.com/showthread.php?t=63531*​


----------



## هان البيك (9 مارس 2012)

يا ريت يا مهندس سامر تنزل المكتبة ولك جزيل الشكر وعذرا ان كنا نثقل عليك ولكنك فعلا كالبحر زادك الله علما وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## سامر السعدني (9 مارس 2012)

عدنا ........ 




( طبعا اكيد في ناس بتقول انت هاتعملي فيها سبيس تون .......

spacetoon)






​ علشان ترسم الدكت على الريفت لازم تمر على ....... 10 خطوات ....





​ 1- ننزل الفيتنج ............نزلناها في المشاركة الي فاتت






​ 2-نفتح 3D VIWE علشان نرسم ثلاثي الابعاد ....



بالنسبة للتو دي........................ استنى شوية على رزقك ( لانه قصة ... هاشرحها بعدين )




​ 3- خلي مستوى الديتيل ليفل على فاين .................. علشان يرسم دبل لاين مش سنجل لاين






​ 4- دوس يا هندسة على visual style و اختار realistic علشان لم ترسم يديك شكل الصاج .... كأنه حقيقي ..... فاهم ولا ايه ...... شكلك هاتتعبني ....





​ 5- دوس DT او اختار home و بعدين دكت





​ 6-اختار مقاس الصاج ............ارتفاعه و عرضه





​ 7- حدد ارتفاعه من الارض......






​ 8- حدد الدور الي هاترسمه فيه .....




​ 9-اختار نوع الدكت الي هاترسمه دائري و لا rectangular و لا oval و لا ايه حكايته ..........




​ 10- ابتدي ارسم يا صدقي العزيز *ووفر الوقت الكتير* اوي الي الرسامين والمهندسين كانوا بيضيعوه في الكاد ......




​ *فتلك عشرة كاملة ..............






















*​


----------



## sobhi63 (9 مارس 2012)

مشكورررررررررررر كتير


----------



## سامر السعدني (11 مارس 2012)

zanitty قال:


> انت عملت فعلا مش لسه هتعمل
> 
> ارجع يا واد لعقلك للواغش يركبونا
> ساكر عد الى الفرقه
> لا يمكن العمل بدونك





مين ساكر ده يا مشرف


و مين الواغش دول يا مشرف 


رد على تليفونك يا زانتي ......


----------



## mohamed mech (11 مارس 2012)

سامر السعدني قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .....​
> 
> على فكرة يا رجالة انا عندي مكتبة محترمة جدا لكل حاجة في الريفت
> 
> ...


 
و عليكم السلام يا مهندس سامر حمد لله على سلامتك يا هندسة
و حشتنى و وحشتنا شرحك اللذيذ ده.

بجد كنا مفتقدينك :77:

و عاوزين نكمل معاك البرنامج لانه بقه ضرورة و كل يوم مكتب جديد بيبدء شغل بيه

و شكل الاتوكاد هيحصل المسطرة حرف t :63:

و بالنسبة للمكتبة الفور شير يسمح لك بتحميل ملف واحد حتى 2 جيجا 
او عدة ملفات مجموع حجمهم 2 جيجا مرة وحدة أكيد أنتا عارف

يعنى قبل ما تنام تضغط الملفات و تسيب الجهاز يحمل على النت مع نفسه

بجد انا شايل هم بلوكات الاتوكاد و التفاصيل اللى تعبنا فيها سنين نرسم و ننزل من الملتقى 
بس الله المستعان نبدء نعمل مكتبة للرفت 

هنتعبك شوية بس إن الله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا
و لك منا كل الدعاء بصلاح أمر دينك و دنياك و سعادة الدارين


----------



## سامر السعدني (11 مارس 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> و عليكم السلام يا مهندس سامر حمد لله على سلامتك يا هندسة
> و حشتنى و وحشتنا شرحك اللذيذ ده.
> 
> بجد كنا مفتقدينك :77:
> ...







الباشا الكبير اوي اوي محمد ميكانيك ........ و الله يا باشا انت الي واحشني ....


بالنسبة لموضوع المكتبة ان شاء الله هارفعهم على النت .....




بس اديني يومين كده و انشاء الله يكونوا عندك ....


و والله انا لما ما بردش على حد أو بتأخرفي الرد بيبقى غصب عني لاني مشغول شويتين .... بس انا بكرر أسفي ... 

و ده اعتذار و اجب ( اشمعنا زانتي يعني .......)


سي يو لاتر يا باشا ......


----------



## محمد العطفي (12 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا بشمهندس سامر على شرحك الجميل وبجد رائع جدا وان شاء الله تكمل باقي الموضوع


----------



## حيدراكرم (12 مارس 2012)

شكرا أخي سامر وممكن لوسمحت تشرح لنا كييفية حساب الهيت لود بواسطة برنامج الرفت وشكرا مره أخرى على هذا الموضوع الرائع المهم لكل مهندس تكييف


----------



## Alaa Khalaf (12 مارس 2012)

سامر السعدني قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .....
> 
> 
> ​ بعد التحية و السلامات .........
> ...



حمدا لله على السلامة يا هندسة و يارب تكون بخير


----------



## حيدراكرم (15 مارس 2012)

*حسابات الكولنك لود بالريفيت mep*

الأخ العزيز بش مهندس سامر السعدني 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ممكن أخي العزيز تتكرم عليناوتكمل معروفك بشرح كيفية عمل حسابات ( الكولنك لود) وعمل تقرير مفصل للزونات لهذه الحسابات ببرنامج الريفيت الmep 
مع شكري وتقديري لك ولكل الزملاء الذين شاركو بهذا الموضوع المهم جدا.:75:


----------



## أكرم حمزه (21 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن أخي العزيز م .سامر تتكرم علينا وتضع هذه المعلومات بصيغة ملف pdf لسرعة الأستدلال وكذلك أضم صوتي لأخ حيدر اكرم في شرح عمل حسابات التبريد وكيفية أعداد التقاريروجداول الكميات بهذا البرنامج 
مع شكري لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سامر السعدني (22 مارس 2012)

أكرم حمزه قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن أخي العزيز م .سامر تتكرم علينا وتضع هذه المعلومات بصيغة ملف pdf لسرعة الأستدلال وكذلك أضم صوتي لأخ حيدر اكرم في شرح عمل حسابات التبريد وكيفية أعداد التقاريروجداول الكميات بهذا البرنامج
> مع شكري لك وبارك الله فيك



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته .....

يا أخ أكرم .....موضوع الحسابات ان شاء الله أشرحه ...

اما موضوع pdf يا ريت تعفيني منه ....

مع كل شكري و تقديري لك و للمهندس حيدر على تواصلكم معايا


----------



## سامر السعدني (22 مارس 2012)

أكرم حمزه قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن أخي العزيز م .سامر تتكرم علينا وتضع هذه المعلومات بصيغة ملف pdf لسرعة الأستدلال وكذلك أضم صوتي لأخ حيدر اكرم في شرح عمل حسابات التبريد وكيفية أعداد التقاريروجداول الكميات بهذا البرنامج
> مع شكري لك وبارك الله فيك



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته .....

يا أخ أكرم .....موضوع الحسابات ان شاء الله أشرحه ...

اما موضوع pdf يا ريت تعفيني منه ....

مع كل شكري و تقديري لك و للمهندس حيدر على تواصلكم معايا


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (22 مارس 2012)

ما شاء الله عليك يا هندسة 

كنت عايز ننسق الموضوع ونخلية مدخلاتك فقط وذلك لسهولة الوصول الي المعلومة


----------



## mustafatel (22 مارس 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم
> احسنت كالعادة يا اخ سامر
> و ربنا يوفقك
> و حتى يستطيع الاخوة متابعة الموضوع معك اكثر
> ...





Thanks for the Program:28:


----------



## mustafatel (22 مارس 2012)

And Special Thanks for *سامر السعدني*


----------



## سامر السعدني (24 مارس 2012)

م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> ما شاء الله عليك يا هندسة
> 
> كنت عايز ننسق الموضوع ونخلية مدخلاتك فقط وذلك لسهولة الوصول الي المعلومة




ممكن أعمل موضوع جديد و أسميه الاستفسارات الخاصة بالريفت الام اي بي ؟



و الي عنده سؤال او تعليق يكتبه فيه ......



لو الفكرة صائبة قولولي او كيه ......


----------



## سامر السعدني (24 مارس 2012)

mustafatel قال:


> And Special Thanks for *سامر السعدني*




ربنا يكرمك يا مصطفى


----------



## أكرم حمزه (24 مارس 2012)

فكره جيد جدا اخ سامر ونرجو منك اكمال الموضوع لننا متشوقون لشرحك الجميل


----------



## سامر السعدني (25 مارس 2012)

أكرم حمزه قال:


> فكره جيد جدا اخ سامر ونرجو منك اكمال الموضوع لننا متشوقون لشرحك الجميل




عنيا يا أكرم بيه......


----------



## سامر السعدني (14 مايو 2012)

هان البيك قال:


> يا ريت يا مهندس سامر تنزل المكتبة ولك جزيل الشكر وعذرا ان كنا نثقل عليك ولكنك فعلا كالبحر زادك الله علما وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة





mohamed mech قال:


> و عليكم السلام يا مهندس سامر حمد لله على سلامتك يا هندسة
> و حشتنى و وحشتنا شرحك اللذيذ ده.
> 
> بجد كنا مفتقدينك :77:
> ...






بالنسبة لمكتبة الريفت خلينا نقسمها على مراحل ( علشان الوقت ..............كل يوم ننزل حاجة ) : 


اولا اللينك الي جاي يحتوي على فايل اسمه ميكانيكال كومبوننت و هي كالتالي :

1- شوية باكيج يونت على ما قسم 





2- رووف توب 

3-و حدات الايه اتش يوووو


4- جميع مخارج الهواء ( يالا خليها تولع )

5-شوية كلينرز


6- شوية كويلات 

7-ايكونميزر

8-شوية فانات زي الفل 

9- جاز فايريد فيرنس 

10- شوية راديتورز

11- هيت بمب 

12- شوية هيتيرز 

13- هيوميديفير 

14-في ايه في 


15- فان كويل يونت 



اتفضلوا اول لينك ..............




http://www.mediafire.com/?mle3lcwbz30ya2y


----------



## mohamed mech (14 مايو 2012)

سامر السعدني قال:


> بالنسبة لمكتبة الريفت خلينا نقسمها على مراحل ( علشان الوقت ..............كل يوم ننزل حاجة ) :
> 
> 
> اولا اللينك الي جاي يحتوي على فايل اسمه ميكانيكال كومبوننت و هي كالتالي :
> ...



ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
بداية قوية كعهدك دائماً يا مهندس سامر​


----------



## سامر السعدني (15 مايو 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> ماشاء الله تبارك الله
> بداية قوية كعهدك دائماً يا مهندس سامر​




أما اللينك الي جاي ده يا محمد يا ميكانك خاص بجميع الفيتنج و الاكسسوارت الخاصة بأعمال الدكت وورك ( للدكت الدائري و الريكتانجلر و oval ):





اولا: الفيتنج 


1- Tee

2-Unions


3-Twin Bends



4-Tapers


5-Offsets


6-Breeches Pieces


7-Branches


8-Blank Ends


9-Bends.



ثاني حاجة يا صاحبي الاكسسوارات الي بتركب على الصاج زي :


1- الفاير و الsmoke دامبر 

2- الفوليوم دامبر ( المانيوال )

3- الموتوريزد دامبر 

4- شوية فلاتر من الي عمري ما شفتهم في مشروع من المشاريع الفقر الي عندنا .......




اللينك اهو يا رجالة ..............



http://www.mediafire.com/?umyaj71ps86sw79


----------



## سامر السعدني (15 مايو 2012)

اما اللينك ده يا بش مهندسين فهو خاص بأعمال المواسير ............



وهو كالتالي ذكره :

-شوية محابس زي الفل ( ريليف و ريجيوليتنج و برشر ديفرنشيال و تشيك و مالتي بربوز و ايزولاتينج ..............فالف )

-كل الفيتنج الي هاتحتاجها سواء شغال بلاك ستيل او بولي بروبلين او ميلد ستيل او ستانليستليل او نحاس او بي في سي او هاي دينستي بولي ايثيلين ........خليها تولع )


-شوية اكسسوارات ( ووتر ميتير و فلو ميتر و ثيرموميتر و برشر و تيمبرتشر جيج و شوية سترينر و سيت جلاس و ستيم تراب و جاز ميتر و اكسبانشن جوينت و دريننج تراب و اير سيبراتور و كده ............ 




الينك اهو ..........http://www.mediafire.com/?ire2ozxe5x5qnsc


----------



## سامر السعدني (15 مايو 2012)

و ده اللينك الخاص باعمال الحريق ...........عد معايا .....

1-شوية اكسسوارات ( الارم برشر سويتش و ووتر فلو انديكاتور و ووتر موتور الارم )


2- شوية كبائن ( هوز راك كابينت ريسسد و سيمي ريسسد و سيرفس ماونتد و .............. هوز رييل كابينت ريسسد و سيرفس ماونتد )



3- شوية رشاشات ( دراي سبرينكلر بندنت و اب رايت و سايد وول ..............انا عارف ان ما فيش حد بيشتغل دراي ....... بس يمكن حد فيكوا ربنا يكرموا بشغل في روسيا و لا مانغوليا ....


و شوية رشاشات ويت .....برضوا بندنت و اب رايت و سايد وهوستد و نون هوستد )




4- شوية محابس دليوج و الارم تشيك فالف )



5- شوية كونكشن زي الفل ......






اللينك:http://www.mediafire.com/?lqulfwnpypapp5w


----------



## zanitty (15 مايو 2012)

كنت فين 
و اانا فين 
جيتنى منين 
و اللنكات دى كانت غايبه عنى فين 

و الله يا سامر اشهد الله انى احبك فيه 
فرغم عمرك القصير بالمنتدى الا ان ملامح العطاء تتضح على جبينك 
اللهم اجعل ما تفعل فى ميزانك يوم تلقاه


----------



## mohamed mech (15 مايو 2012)

سامر السعدني قال:


> و ده اللينك الخاص باعمال الحريق ...........عد معايا .....
> 
> اللينك:http://www.mediafire.com/?lqulfwnpypapp5w



عد معايا ........... قصدك عد ورايا :68: 
مش اتفقنا و انت قولت
" بالنسبة لمكتبة الريفت خلينا نقسمها على مراحل ( علشان الوقت ..............كل يوم ننزل حاجة ) " 

حاجة و أنا عملت حسابى على كده
حاجة مش ثلاثة
​


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (16 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## esmaelbaker (16 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير مهندس سامر ومهندس محمد
بانتظار المزيد منكما , وبالتوفيق


----------



## سامر السعدني (20 مايو 2012)

المشاركات الي فاتت انا كنت بارفع المكتبة الخاصة بالريفت و هاكمل رفع ان شاء الله .. بس انا عايز اقول حاجة مهمة ....خليني اغير طريقة التعبير عن البرنامج بالخواطر الى طريقة الشرح المنظمة ....


و علشان انظم الشرح ............


لازم يكون في حاجة اسمها كورس كونتنت ( محتويات الكورس ) .......



طيب الكورس كونتنت الي جاية دي الي انا منظم فيها الدنيا ( على قد ما اقدر ) 



طبعا الي* اتشرح قبل كده مش هاعيده بس ممكن اشير اليه برقم المشاركة* و ربي المستعان وهو وحده اسأله قبول عملي و ان يبارك فيه و ينفع به جميع المسلمين ......


دي محتويات الكورس 




*MEP Corse Content* 

*Revit Mep Basics :-*



Different between B.I.M & Cad . 
Exploring the user interface. 
Define objects & families and define types of families( hosted and non hosted ( system and non system) . 
Define Templates & extensions. 
Define eyes . 
How to add Family 
Define the Connectors.  
 
*Starting new project :-* 


How to open new project. 
How to open new project with new Template . 
How to link Revit Drawings. 
How to link Cad Drawings.  
 
*Viewing the Model :-* 


What is the view in Revit ? 
Creating and modifying 3d views & elevations 
sections. 
Define Visibility and graphics. 
Define view range. 
Under Lay. 
How to link the Revit Drawings. 
Copy and monitor System. 
How to create ceiling and floor plan from Arch. Link. 
How to create the spaces (Room Bounding). 
callout 
 




*HAVC *



How to build the project data? 
How to calculate the heating and cooling load? 
How to add diffuser and grilles? 
How to create and Draw duct work? 
How to size the duct work? 
 


How to generate HVAC System layout? 
How to Create Piping and Fitting System? 
How to Place AHU & F.C.U & Chillers . 
location. 
 


*Plumbing System :-* 



How to use the plumbing Fixture? 
How to draw UPVC Piping & Fitting? 
How to create the Slope? 
How to create pipe material? 
How to make Shaft? 
 
*Fire Protection System :-*



How to create Sprinkler system? 
How to put the Fire Pump? 
How to generate Fire Protection System? 
 
*Electrical System :-*



How to add Lighting Fixtures? 
How to create wiring systems? 
How to create switch systems? 
How to create panel systems? 
How to make balancing of phases? 
 
*General :-*



Define Copy & Trim & extend & break line…. Etc. 
How to copy to another level? 
How to create levels and grids? 
How to make schedules and material take off? 
How to create Filters? 
How to Detect the clashes? 
How to Create dimensions? 
 How to Create Tags? 
Sheets. 
Title blocks. 
How to hide and Isolate elements? 
How to export to dwg? 
Material take off .... 
difference between warnings and errors... 
transfer project data ... 
units 
materials 
purge 
create and apply template. 
schedule and quantities. 
thin lines .... 
render 
detail line model line.... 
types of windows ..... 
 

*prepared by eng.Samer Al-saadny*


----------



## zanitty (20 مايو 2012)

الله ينور يا ريس 
توكل على الله و احنا معاك و ان كنت افضل ان يكون الشرح فى موضوع جديد على ان اقوم بمساعدتك باستيراد ما تشاء من مشاركات فى هذا الموضوع الى الموضوع الاخر


----------



## سامر السعدني (21 مايو 2012)

zanitty قال:


> الله ينور يا ريس
> توكل على الله و احنا معاك و ان كنت افضل ان يكون الشرح فى موضوع جديد على ان اقوم بمساعدتك باستيراد ما تشاء من مشاركات فى هذا الموضوع الى الموضوع الاخر



خلينا يا زانتي هنا لحد ما ربنا يكرم و نخلص الموضوع و بعد كده يتنقل في موضوع مستقل منظم ................


----------



## سامر السعدني (21 مايو 2012)

نستعين بالله 


1- رابط تحميل البرنامج 


رابط تحميل البرنامج موجود فى هذه الصفحة

http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet...12&id=14973660

*Get Started*

Click on the following link to download the executable file.




Autodesk Revit MEP 2011 _(exe – 2.58 GB)_







2- : *مقدمة عن البرنامج*



تم شرحها في المشاركة رقم 1 في موضوع خواطر حول الريفت و ده اللينك بتاعه (http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/272575-خواطر-حول-الريفيت-الام-اي-بي-Revit-MEP)





3- *The difference between B.I.M & Cad*



تم شرحها في المشاركة رقم 2 في موضوع الخواطر 





*Exploring the user interface.**4-*

تم شرحها في ( مشاركة رقم 17 في موضوع الخواطر ) بس انا عايز اضيف عليها 









*اليوزر انتر فيس الداخلية و هي كالتالي :*






شوف يا هندسة اليوز انترفيس دي مكونة من 9 تاب و هم كالتالي :



HOME
INSERT
ANNOTATE

ANALYZE
ARCHITECT

COLLABORATE

VIEW
MANAGE
MODIFY
 


دي شكلها
















التسعة تاب دول انا هاقول الاستخدام العام لكل وحدة ( بدون تفصيل )



عايزك يا صاحبي تحفظهم زي اسمك 


صدقني لو حفظتهم هاتأسس البرنامج جوه دماغك و هايكون واضح جدا قدامك 


المهم ..... كل واحدة ها قول فائدتها ........ركز معايا و ما تنامشي 


اولا: هوم HOME  دي فائدتها حاجة واحدة بس اي حاجة ها حتاجها في المشروع سواء كهرباء او ميكانيكا ( لان ده ريفت mep ) ها جيبها من هوم 


يعني ايه الكلام ده ........ سؤال حلو.....


شوف يا باشا

انا عندي 3 انواع من برنامج الريفت ...( اول نوع معماري و الثاني استركشر و الثالث اليكتروميكانيك او ام اي بي ) 


لو انا شغال ريفت معماري و فتحت هوم ها جيب اي حاجة هاحتاجها في المعماري .....ابواب وشبابيك و سيراميك و رووف و سقف ساقط والكلام الفاضي ده ............


لو انا شغال ريفت استركشر و فتحت هوم ...... و انت مغمض لازم تعرف ان انت هاتلاقي اي حاجة هاتحتاجها في الخرسانة زي الكمر و الاعمدة وشوية العك بتاع الناس بتاعت المدني 


لو انا شغال ريفت ام اي بي و فتحت هوم ........هالاقي اي حاجة محتاجها في الكهرباء او الميكانيكا 


يعني لو محتاج تشيلر ........تروح هوم 


محتاج اير سيبراتور .....تروح هوم 


محتاج ماسورة ......... تروح هوم 


محتاج رينج مين يونيت .... تروح هوم 


محتاج اي حاجة ....... تروح هوم 



افهم بقى يا جدع.........





ثانيا : انسيرت INSERT  دي فائدتها حاجة واحدة بس اي حاجة .......... اي حاجة انا عايز استوردها من برة المشروع و انزلها جوة المشروع بتاعي ادوس على انسرت ..........


يعني ايه الكلام الرخم ده ...........


اوضحلك انا ....... ركز ياعم تاني ....


اي حاجة عايز تدخلها جوة المشروع تدوس على انسرت 


لو عايز تجيب فايل اتوكاد و تشتغل عليه ......... تدوس انسرت 


لو عايز تحمل مشروع ريفت و تكمل شغل عليه ...... تدوس انسرت


لو عايز تنزل اي فاملي ( بلوك بلغة الكاد ) ............ تدوس انسرت


لو عايز تنزل صورة ...................................... تدوس انسرت


لو عايزتجيب اي حاجة من على النت و تنزلها............ تدوس انسرت


ان شاء الله تكون فهمت .......



ثالثا : انوتيت ANNOTATE دي ليها كذا وظيفة .... اهم وظيفتين .... باجيب منها اي نوع من انواع الدايمنشن و تاني حاجة باجيب التاج tagمنها 



طبعا ها تخنقني ......... وهاتقولي ايه هو التاج .......


بص يا سيدي ......بلغة الكاد اي ليدر عليه تكست اسمه في الريفت تاج tag 


في الكاد لما بيكون عندي سكوير ديفيوزر ...........لازم اوصفه 


يعني بشاور عليه بسهم و اقوله و اكتبله عليه scd 600x600 500cfm مثلا يعني 

في الريفت مش عايزين كل واحد يفتي و يبقى ليه صيغة ......


في حاجة اسمها تاج بتنزلها ( فكروني انزلها في المكتبة ) و كل لما تحب توصف حاجة 


تنزل التاج بتاعها .......... يارب تكون فهمتني ........





كده احنا خلصنا اول ثلاثة ............. 



ندخل على الثلاثة التانين ............ ANALYZE و ARCHITECT و COLLABORATE





رابعا : ANALYZE دي ليها 3 وظائف مهمين .... بصمم تكييف منها ........يعني باعمل سبيس و زون و بحسب احمال حرارية 


و بعمل حصر منها 



و بعمل بالانس للفازات ...........شغل كهرباء ...........




خامسا : ARCHITECT دي ليها وظيفة مهمة ...... وهي ......ساعات بنحتاج نعمل تعديل على المعماري ............يعني تحرك باب ............تضيف حائط ......تهدم حائط ...........توسع غرفة ............. تولع في المشروع ..........كده يعني 



اي تعديل معماري بعدله من هنا ( بس الكلام ده لو انت مش ساحب المشروع لينك .....مش لازم تفهمها دلوقتي )







سادسا : COLLABORATE دي ليها وظيفتين اتنين يهموك ...... وهي ......باستخدمها في اعمال الكوردينشن ........تاني حاجة باعرف منها الليفلات المعماري لو انا ساحب المعماري لينك ...................... اناعارف ان انت مش فاهم .........كبر دماغك و عديها و احفظها زي ما هيا و ان شاء الله سأفصل بعد اجمال ..............






كده احنا خلصنا ثاني ثلاثة .............

.

ندخل على اخر ثلاثة ...... VIEW و MANAGE
و MODIFY





سابعا : VIEW دي ليها 10 وظائف ........... اوعى تهنج مني .....



و هم كالتالي :



لما احب اتحكم في التيمبلت ......... ادوس على VIEW
لما احب اتحكم في الفيزابيلتي اند جرافيك ادوس على VIEW 
لما احب اعمل باندا ( خرتوشة ) ادوس على VIEW
لو عايز اعمل ليجند ادوس على VIEW
لو عايز اعرف الفلور و السيلنج بلان ادوس على VIEW
لو عايز اعمل اي فيو ... يعني اشوف المشروع ثري دي او اعمل سكشن او اليفاشن ادوس على VIEW
لو عايز اتحكم في شكل الويندوز الي قدامي ادوس على VIEW
لو عايز اظهر اي حاجة على الشاشة زي البروبيرتز و البروجيكت بروزر ادوس على VIEW
لو عايز اعمل حصر و ماتيريال تيك اوف و شيت ليست و فيو ليست و نوت بلوك ادوس على VIEW
لو عايز اعمل ماتش لاين ادوس على VIEW
 




.






فتلك عشرة كاملة ...............




ثامنا : MANAGE دي ليها كذا وظيفة اهمها اني باتحكم في خصائص اي حاجة في المشروع 

زي خصائص الميكانيكا و الكهرباء و خصائص المشروع ( مكانه ...........و مش عارف ايه )





تاسعا : MODIFY الامر ده عبارة عن اوامر الكاد العادية ......زي كوبي بيست و كت و جروب و ان جروب و ارراي و روتيت و موف و تريم ......... وكل المعجنة الي انتوا عارفينها .........



كده خلصنا المرحلة التانية من اليوزر انتر فيس ..........



ما تنساش تذاكر الكلام ده كويس علشان يسهلك كل الي جاي


----------



## سامر السعدني (21 مايو 2012)

نكمل بالمرة مشوار المكتبة و احنا شغالين شرح .................. علشان الناس تعرف تشتغل ( لازم سيادتك تتعرف على المكتبة دي علشان لما تحتاج حاجة تلاقيها ......)


المرة دي ............ دي مكتبة الصحي ..........



عبارة عن 


1- شوية سخانات ( ووتر هيتر و كمان ووتر هيتر تانك لسسس)

2- شوية كونكتورز ( دي مش هاتعرف تشتغل بيها الا لما تتعلم ازاي تعمل فاملي )

3- ديش واشر

4-كيتشن يونت ........كمان 

5-ستاكد ووشر و دراير


6-ووشينج ماشين 


7-شوية باث تيوب ( بانيوهات يعني ) طولي و بيضاوي و .........


8-كونكتورز خاصة بالمواسير 



9- شوية درين ( روف درين و فلوور درين وووووووو)



10- شوية درينكنج فاونتين 


11- و كمان اي ووش 


12- شوية احواض 


13-شوية شاورز

14- شوية محترمين من السينك ( احواض المطبخ و الغسيل )


15-شوية يورينالز 


16-شوية ووتر كلوزت ( فلش فالف و فلش تانك .............وول ماونتد و كمان فلوور ماونتد ...........وممكن تلاقي كمان اس و بي تراب )





اتفضلوا اللينك ...........




http://www.mediafire.com/?oea1p0i5f78hea3


----------



## ساكانا (29 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ,, 
مشكور اخي سامر والله يعطيك العافية على هذا المجهود ,, فقط اريد ان اعطي رأيى ,, 

لماذا لا نتعلم عن طريق مشروع ,, يعني ممكن نرسم غرفتين مثلا و بطابقين ,, من المعاري الى حساب الاحمال الى الانابيب والدكتات ,, 
ووممكن ان نشارك جميعا ,, ونتناقش ايضا 
يعني انت تبذل مجهود رائع ,, وليس لديك الوقت الكافي ,, 
فنتعاون جميعا على التعلم ,,

ولك الشكر مرة اخرى ....


----------



## سامر السعدني (29 مايو 2012)

ساكانا قال:


> السلام عليكم ,,
> مشكور اخي سامر والله يعطيك العافية على هذا المجهود ,, فقط اريد ان اعطي رأيى ,,
> 
> لماذا لا نتعلم عن طريق مشروع ,, يعني ممكن نرسم غرفتين مثلا و بطابقين ,, من المعاري الى حساب الاحمال الى الانابيب والدكتات ,,
> ...





كلامك زي الفل يا باشا .......... بس انا عايز اقولك حاجة ...... خليني في طريقي بشرح الكورس كونتينت ( يدينا و يديك طولت العمر ....) و اعدك ان شاء الله اني اعمل موضوع ( ريفت من المعماري حتى الام اي بي .... مشروع غرفتين )


......سيادتك بتقول


ساكانا قال:


> ووممكن ان نشارك جميعا ,, ونتناقش ايضا
> يعني انت تبذل مجهود رائع ,, وليس لديك الوقت الكافي ,,
> فنتعاون جميعا على التعلم ,, .



نتشارك جميعا ............... يا ريت و الله 

نتعاون جميعا ............... شوف انت ممكن تساعدني بايه ....... يا ريت فعلا نتعاون ......


----------



## zanitty (29 مايو 2012)

يا باشا يا باشا 
المعمارى اللى انت باعته زى الفل و حسبنا الزنات و ابتدينا فى اللود على بسيط ( و حهريك اسئله فيه ) و رسمت الديفيوزرات على السيلنج بلان 
بس لا عارف ارسم الدكت لا على اللور بلان و لا على السيلنج بلان 
كل ما ارسمه تطلع لى رساله انه انفيزبل و مش عارف اتصرف ازاى يا حج ( على اعتبار ما سيكون ان شاء الله)


----------



## سامر السعدني (30 مايو 2012)

zanitty قال:


> يا باشا يا باشا
> المعمارى اللى انت باعته زى الفل و حسبنا الزونات و ابتدينا فى اللود على بسيط ( و حهريك اسئله فيه ) و رسمت الديفيوزرات على السيلنج بلان
> بس لا عارف ارسم الدكت لا على الفلور بلان و لا على السيلنج بلان
> كل ما ارسمه تطلع لى رساله انه انفيزبل و مش عارف اتصرف ازاى يا حج ( على اعتبار ما سيكون ان شاء الله)





الله ينور عليك ..........طول عمرك مجتهد و ربنا يبارك فيك 



و حهريك اسئله فيه.......... اسأل و انا تحت امرك يا زانتي....


حسبنا الزونات و ابتدينا فى اللود على بسيط.....هل تعلم يا زانتي ان حسابات الاحمال الحرارية بواسطة الريفت من أسوأ ما يمكن و لا يمكن الاعتماد عليها باي حال من الاحوال ....( يأسفني ان اقولك الكلام ده ..) 



لو انت عايز تتأكد من كلامي ....جرب غرفة مساحتها 10 متر مربع و خلي الحوائط ( كيرتن وول ) 

و ظبط شوية العك ( اضاءة و .......) و قول يا صاحبي كمية الهواء و الطن التبريدي ...كام 


و خذ نفس الداتا و دخلها على الهاب ( اسمحلي اسميه البرنامج السيئ) و شوف كمية الهواء و الطن التبريدي كام 


و خذ نفس الداتا ودخلهم على الاليت و شوف المخرجات كام


و خذ نفس الداتا و احسبها بالسنس الهندسي و قولي المتر المربع عمل معاك كام سي اف ام وكام طن تبريد 



دي تجربة ....... هاتوضحلك انا عايز اقولك ايه ......


كل ما ارسمه تطلع لى رساله انه انفيزبل و مش عارف اتصرف ازاى...... شوف يا ريس المشكلة ديه اول ما تشوفها و انت مغمض ..... اول حاجة تيجي في دماغك ..... view range 

و قدامك حل من اتنين ( ده مؤقتا لحد ما اشرح الفيو رينج ) يا اما تفتح الفيو رينج و تشوف الكت بلان على كام و تشوف التوب بلان على كام و تعليهم شوية 

يا اما تغير الافسيت بتاع الصاج و تقلله شوية ....يعني علشان تمشي حالك ممكن ترسم الصاج على ارتفاع متر من الارض ....جرب و قولي النتيجة ....




مش عارف اتصرف ازاى يا حج ( على اعتبار ما سيكون ان شاء الله)......يسمع من بقك ربنا.....




سي يو في مشاركة تانية ....................


----------



## zanitty (30 مايو 2012)

مووضع اللود متقلقش منه 
انا فتحت الهلب و لقيت الراجل معتمد على قواعد بيانات رهيبه من الاشرى و مرفق جداول محترمه و شغال زى الفل - نظريا - و مقرر ان المبنى بتاعك ده لانه صغير انى ححسبه بالايليت بعد ما اخلص بس بشرط تكون كل الانبوت زى بعض بالمللى - و مش ححسبه بالهاب لانى مبقتنعش بيه اصلا - 
من السلبيات اللى لاحظتها فى اللود لغايه دلوقتى انى مش عارف ادخل عدد الاشخاص مثلا بس بقول يمكن انا اللى مش عارف اوصل لها 
المهم 
موضوع الكت رانج ده اكيد مش مظبوط لانى جربت فى السيلنج بلان و فى الفلور بلان و جربت ارسم الدكت على الارض و منفعش بالاضافه لانى لما رسمت الدفيوزرات بانت عادى يعنى القصه مش فى الرانج 
عموما دخلت الفيو رانج و عملت كل الاحتمالات الممكنه و للاسف مفيش فايده 
الفايل بتاعك و موجود عندك جربه و قل لى ايه الكلام يا كبير


----------



## eng_ahmedgamal (1 يونيو 2012)

*تسلم ايدك*

ربنا يكرمك يا هندسه ودائما تفيد المهندسين المبتدءين اللى زى حالاتى


----------



## سامر السعدني (3 يونيو 2012)

*Define objects & families and define types of families( hosted and -non hosted - system and -non system* 

 

فاكرين البلوك في الاتوكاد .............






ما فيش حاجة في الريفت اسمها بلوك ........




البلوك في الاتوكاد يطلق عليه اسم الفاملي ......





ايه الفرق بين البلوك و الفاملي .......سؤال جميل بيطرح نفسه ......




شوف يا هندسة لو انا رسمت شكل مربع في الاتوكاد ......
المربع ده ممكن يبقى ديفيوزر...........
ممكن يبقى كشاف ...........


ممكن يبقى اي حاجة تانية ..........



كل الي انا باعمله اني باكتب عليه SCD 600X600 450 CFM 



يعني التكست الي انا باكتبه هو الي بيحدد شكل البلوك .....




اما الفاملي بقى ...... حاجة مختلفة خالص ........




لو اخذت مثال على فاملي ........ ديفيوز مثلا .......




هلاقي ان الديفوزر ده عبارة عن اوبجكت ثلاثي الابعاد



و كمان هلاقي ان الديفوزر ده لي neck ......يعني في مكان فعلا علشان اركب علىه الدكت او الفلكسبل ......




ارجوا ان يكون الفرق ما بين الفاملي و البلوك اتضح ...........






طيب الفاملي دي بتصنف الي نوعين اثنين : 
1- سيتم فاملي 
2- non system family 





اولا السيستم فاملي : هي اي فاملي موجودة في البرنامج .... و مش بحتاج انزلها ........ زي الصاج و الفلكسبل و الكابل تراي و..........





اما non system family هي اي فاملي ( بلوك بلغة الكاد ) لازم علشان اشتغل بيها انزلها من برة .........




زي التشيلرات و الفان كويل يونت .... و اي معدة 



شوف يا هندسة في تصنيف تاني للفاملي :
1- hosted family 
2- non hosted family 

اولا : الهوستد فاملي : دي معناها ان الفاملي دي لازم تكون مستضافة على سطح ما ..........زي ايه ...........
زي الديفيوزر الهوستد .......معناه انه مستضاف على السقف الساقط ..........





طيب و ده لازمته ايه ..........بص يا حبيبي ...........ده ليه فائدة مهمة جداا .......... وهي ...... انت عارف الجماعة المعماريين اربنا يهديهم ................على طول واجعين قلبنا ..... كل شوية يعلي السيلنج .... ويوطيه ......






طبعا احنا بتوع الاكترو ميكانكل مش فاضيين للكلام الفاضي ده ........
ربنا يخليلنا الريفت .....عملوا الهوستد فاملي دي ( يعني قيمة z بصفر ) 





يعني بمعنى اخر لو انت مختار الفاملي بتاعتك هوستد بمجرد ما السقف الساقط بيتحرك بياخذ معاه كل الفاملي الهوستد معاه .............. ياعم افهم بقى ..... انا صوتي اتنبح .....







طيب و النون هوستد فاملي ...... ( z بيبقى ليها قيمة ) بتبقى مش مستضافة على اي سطح ......و دي ليها فوائد تانية مش هاقولها دلوقتي ........






المهم انت دائما اشتغل بالهوستد فاملي ...........علشان ما يجيلكش السكر و الضغط من المعماري .... 


​


----------



## zanitty (3 يونيو 2012)

احلى ما فى الموضوع انه بيشفى غليلى من المعماريين علشان تعبونى بجد و مغلبينى فى عيشتى مكان ما بروح و قال ايه بيشتكوا من الاكترو ميكانيكال


----------



## سامر السعدني (3 يونيو 2012)

zanitty قال:


> احلى ما فى الموضوع انه بيشفى غليلى من المعماريين علشان تعبونى بجد و مغلبينى فى عيشتى مكان ما بروح و قال ايه بيشتكوا من الاكترو ميكانيكال






انت عارف يا زانتي ..... انا حاسس ان مشكلة المعماريين معانا ..... مشكلة نفسية .... ..... 



تصور ان لاقيت ان احسن حل مع و لاد اللذين دول ....... انك تحطهم قدام الامر الواقع و بعد كده هو هايعد يبشقلب ( او تتشقلب لان غالبيتهم من الجنس اللطيف ..... اوي ...) 


المهم يازانتي .... الحوار مع المعماري بيدور كالتالي .....


يا ستي ممكن سيادتك تنزلي السقف الساقط 20 سم علشان اعدي بالدكت ......

هيا بترد و تقول بعينك .....


اقولها يا ستي .....طيب خلي بتاع المدني يعملي اوبننج ...... تحلف بالطلاق ماهي فاتحة حاجة


يا بشمهندسة ..... ابوس ايدك ..... لو الدكت ما اتنيلش عدى من هنا ...... المكان مش ها يتكيف .........تقولي ماليش دعوة 


تصور يا زانتي اني باضطر في الاخر اني اعرض عليها الجواز علشان تعملي بلك هيد علشان اعدي بالصاج ............ طبعا انا باهزر معاك يازانتي 



بس حبيت أكد كلامك يا صاحبي ان الناس دي و الله متعبة اوي


----------



## zanitty (3 يونيو 2012)

اهو يا ريس انا بقى اللى مشكلتى مع المعمارين نفسيه 
انا المعماريين اللى عندى شاهد ملك ( هندى ) و هارون الرشيد ( هندى برضوا ) و شاه شاه ( هندى برضوا )
لا لاقى حد يقول لى بعينك و لا حد يعمل بلك هيد 

عندنا معمارى مصرى مره كان محاصرنا من كل اتجاه و مش عارفين نعدى باى حجاه و لما بنقول له مينفعش كده 
قال لك المعمارى ينام و يحلم بشكل المبنى و مطلوب من باقى الاقسام انها تحقق له حلمه بالتصميم اللى هو عاوزه


----------



## سامر السعدني (7 يونيو 2012)

Define Templates & extensions4-



عندي 3 اكستنشن لازم تكون عارفهم كويس ........( في شوية اكستنشن ممكن نتكلم عليهم في النثريات)




rvt ................... ده الاكستنشن لاي فايل بروجيكت خاص بالريفت ( يعني زي dwg  في الكاد )




rte ...................ده الاكستنشن بتاع اي فايل تمبلت



fra  ................... ده الاكستنشن بتاع اي فاملي ( بلوك بلغة الكاد )..





طيب اي هوا التيمبلت ........................




ده تعريف التميبلت ...... الي بيدرسوه في دار الهندسة .....

​*Templates*
The template file represents the *initial conditions (or setting to start* with). Template
files include the setting of:
1. Discipline & Sub-Disciplines.
2. Loaded families *على فكرة انا شايف ان رقم 2 دي خطأ *
3. Duct Types, Duct Fitting Types, Duct Accessories Types, Pipe Types, Pipe Fitting
Types, Pipe Accessories Types….etc.
4. Visibility & Graphics setting including filters.
Each one of the above will be described in details later




يعني بالبلدي كده ....... التيمبلت عبارة عن خصائص المشروع ........زي الديسبلن و السب ديسبلن ( يعني انت شغال ميكانيكا و لا كهرباء ولوشغال ميكانيكا .......شغال تكييف و لا فاير و لا صحي )






و كمان التيمبلت بتحتوي على السيستم فاملي فقط ( عكس كلام دار الهندسة و يا ريت لوحد يناقشني في الموضوع ) ........... حط خطين تلاتة تحت سيستم فاملي .........





يعني خصائص الدكت و الكابل تراي والمواسير و الفلكسبل و الكوندويت و الوايرنج داخلة في نطاق التيمبلت .....
اي خصائص لل view  يعني ( الفيزابيلتي اند جرافيك )




و في شوية حاجات صغيرة زي ال scale  وغيره هاتعرفهم لما تشتغل بايدك .......​


----------



## hazemhany (8 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ..اسمحولي احيكم ع الموضوع الأكثر من رائع ده وبجد افادني جامد ...بس كنت عايز السادة المشاركين يشاركوني في الموضوع ده http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/319578-حد-من-السادة-المهندسين-عنده-حل-للمعضلة-دي-؟؟ ...شكرا


----------



## عبد الله سعد (20 يونيو 2012)

اين انت يا مهندس سامر ؟


----------



## سامر السعدني (21 يونيو 2012)

عبد الله سعد قال:


> اين انت يا مهندس سامر ؟



موجود يا ريس .....نستكمل ان شاء الله .....


----------



## سامر السعدني (21 يونيو 2012)

احنا كده و صلنا للنقطة رقم 5......

الي هي _* DEFINE THE EYE *_



المرة دي هاتكلم عن الاي .............عين يعني

ال eye .......... دي ليها وظيفة و احدة ......... بتديك الفيو كأنك حطيت عين بني ادم و بتشوف بيها 

طيب  ما تيجوا نشوف بالصور احسن .......









[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## سامر السعدني (21 يونيو 2012)

النقطة رقم 6 في الكورس كونتنت ............ *HOW TO ADD THE FAMILIES* 


يالا بالصور على طول علشان ننجز ............






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## القمر الذهبى (22 يونيو 2012)

​الله يبارك لك يا بشمهندس ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## سامر السعدني (23 يونيو 2012)

القمر الذهبى قال:


> ​الله يبارك لك يا بشمهندس ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك​




شكرا ليك يا قمر ........



كده احنا في المشاركات الي فاتت خلصنا اول جزء ..... و المتمثل في التالي ذكره :


*Revit Mep Basics :-*



Different between B.I.M & Cad . 
Exploring the user interface. 
Define objects & families and define types of families( hosted and non hosted ( system and non system) . 
Define Templates & extensions. 
Define eyes . 
How to add Family
 


ندخل على المرحلة الثانية ( على فكرة هما سبع مراحل ) الي هي *Viewing the Model ** طبقا للكورس كونتنت * و المتمثلة في التالي :



What is the view in Revit ?
 
Creating and modifying 3d views & elevations 
sections. 
Define Visibility and graphics. 
Define view range. 
Under Lay. 
How to link the Revit Drawings. 
Copy and monitor System. 
How to create ceiling and floor plan from Arch. Link. 
How to create the spaces (Room Bounding).
 





نبتدي باول نقطة في المرحلة التانية و هي What is the view in Revit ? بس في المشاركة الي جاية ............


----------



## ben_sala7 (23 يونيو 2012)

islamzahran قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/document/Xop-NYhE/___MEP.html
> 
> رابط تجميع الخواطر كلها في ملف واحد


file courapted


----------



## ben_sala7 (25 يونيو 2012)

شرح اكتر من رائع 
بس مش جديد عليك م سامر


----------



## ben_sala7 (11 يوليو 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم
> احسنت كالعادة يا اخ سامر
> و ربنا يوفقك
> و حتى يستطيع الاخوة متابعة الموضوع معك اكثر
> ...


مش عارف اشغل الكراك ازاى معلش ممكن شرح اوضح 
وشكرا


----------



## zanitty (12 يوليو 2012)

ben_sala7 قال:


> مش عارف اشغل الكراك ازاى معلش ممكن شرح اوضح
> وشكرا



اتبه الخطوات الموجوده فى الملف مع الكراك 
فيه بس خطوه مش مكتوبه انك قبل ما تشغل الكراك تدوس كليك يمين و تختار run as administrator و بعدين تكمل الخطوات


----------



## alarefmohamed (12 يوليو 2012)

ماشاء الله عليك ياباشمهندس سامر روح يا شيخ الله يكرمك ، اتمنى يكون عندى ربع العلم اللى عندك---لأ صعب طيب اتمنى يكون عندى عشر خفة دمك ----مستحيل----هى ارزاق ومقسمها الخلاق ---قبل ما انسى فين تكملة موضوع الصور وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## سامر السعدني (14 يوليو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ................


 
انا كنت خلصت المرحلة الاولي و المرة دي ندخل المرحلة الثانية ........

اول نقطة هي what is the view in the revit ????


بص يا سيدي انا في الريفت با رسم ثري دي موديل ........... طبعا كلنا متفقين على النقطة دي .......


الثري دي موديل ده ممكن اشوفه من كذا فيو....... 

 
يعني لو عملت يعني لو بصيت للموديل من فوق يبقى بلان و لو بصيت من الامام يبقى elevation و لو عملت سكشن يبقى section view...................... كلام اعدادي هندسة يا رجالة .....




طيب الفيوهات دي بتظهر فين ............



بص يا بن الحلال ...... الفيوهات دي بتظهر في حاجة اسمها البروجيكت براوزر the project browser 


طيب البروجكت براوزر ده لو مش موجود اجيبه منين ..........( اقولك انا ..........)

تجيبها من view و بعد كده تدخل على user interface و بعد كد تعلم على بروجكت براوزر .......


طيب لما با فتح البروجكت براوزر بلاقي التالي :


1- الفلور بلان ...... 
2- السيلنج بلان 
3-الثري دي فيو 
4- الاليفيشن فيو
5- السكشن فيو 
و كمان شيتات الحصر و الليجند و الفاملي الي انت حملتها 

و كمان اي لينكات انت محملها و اي جروب انت عامله ............

بص على الصور الي جاية علشان تفهم 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## سامر السعدني (14 يوليو 2012)

alarefmohamed قال:


> ماشاء الله عليك ياباشمهندس سامر روح يا شيخ الله يكرمك ، اتمنى يكون عندى ربع العلم اللى عندك---لأ صعب طيب اتمنى يكون عندى عشر خفة دمك ----مستحيل----هى ارزاق ومقسمها الخلاق ---قبل ما انسى فين تكملة موضوع الصور وكل سنة وانت طيب


.
ايه يا عم الكلام الكبير اوي عليا .....

ده انت و الله الي قمة في الزوق ....


بالنسبة لموضوع الصور .... ( انت تقصد صورة و تعليق ) 


ما تقلقش انا باصور البلاوي الزرقة و السودة الي باشوفها في المشاريع ...... 

و لما اجمع شوية حلوين ها نزلهم ان شاء الله .....


----------



## سامر السعدني (14 يوليو 2012)

ندخل على النقطة رقم 2 في المرحلة الثانية ..........
.


*Creating and modifying 3d views & elevations
*
علشان تفتح الثري دي فيو في الريفت .................. بص يا عم على الصورة خلينا نخلص ......







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## سامر السعدني (14 يوليو 2012)

* 
ندخل على النقطة رقم 3 في المرحلة الثانية ..........
.
Creating · sections.

علشان تفتح السكشن فيو ... كما في الصور القادمة ....



*



[/URL][/IMG]*
*


----------



## سامر السعدني (14 يوليو 2012)

ندخل على النقطة رقم 4 في المرحلة الثانية ..........
.
Define Visibility and graphics

ايه حكاية الفيزابيلتي اند جرافيكس دي ...... 

ركز يا حبيبي ......



الفيزابيلتي اند جرافيكس با ستفيد منها في حاجة مهمة اوي .......اني بتحكم في ظهور او اخفاء اي حاجة داخل الفيو الي انت شغال فيه ( طلاسم ..... معلش ها وضح )


طيب خلينا نقول ........ افتح الفيزابيلتي اند جرافيكس ......... ازاي 

دوس vv بدون انتر .....هاتفتحلك شاشة الفيزابيلتي اند جرافيكس


طيب هلاقي جوه الفيزابيلتي اند جرافيكس خمس حاجات ......





[/URL][/IMG]


1- *model categories*......... باتحكم في اظهار اي فاملي 3 دي فقط زي المكن و الدكت و الجريلات( اظهرها او اخفيها او اظهرها شفافة او أظهرها بلون معين او بتهشير معين ......المفروض ابقى اشرحها بعد كده بالتفصيل .....يحينا و يحييك ربنا .....) 
2-* annotation categories* باتحكم في اظهار اي حاجة 2 دي فقط زي الابعاد و التاج و الكلام ابن اللذين ده ( اظهرها او اخفيها او اظهرها شفافة او أظهرها بلون معين )
3-*analytical categories* فكك منها مالهاش لازمة معاك ..........
4-*imported categories* باتحكم في اظهار اي حاجة انا باعمل لهاimported جوه البرنامج او اي لينك انا ساحبه او عاملهimported 
 5-*filters* دي باينة من اسمها فلتر ..... يعني مثلا ..... اظهرلي الجريلات السبلاي بلون ازرق ...( دي ها نشرحها بالتفصيل الممل طبقا للكورس كونتينت )


----------



## ben_sala7 (17 يوليو 2012)

zanitty قال:


> اتبه الخطوات الموجوده فى الملف مع الكراك
> فيه بس خطوه مش مكتوبه انك قبل ما تشغل الكراك تدوس كليك يمين و تختار run as administrator و بعدين تكمل الخطوات


*install and crack:
1.Install **autodesk **Autocad
2.Use as Serial 666-69696969, 667-98989898, 400-45454545 .. or anything matching this template
3.Use as Product Key 001C1
4.Finish the installation & restart **autodesk **Product
5.Before clicking on Activate
You have 2 options :
- a) Disable Your network Card, pull the network cable out or block with firewall
(this is just to disable online serial check)
OR
- b) Click on Activate and it will tell you that your serial is wrong, simply click
on close et click on activate again.*

*Choose option a or b.*

*6. Select I have an activation code from Autodesk*

*7.Once at the activation screen:
start XFORCE Keygen 32bits version if you are installing a 32bits application and
64bits if you are installing a 64bits application.
8.Click on Mem Patch (you should see successfully patched)
9.Copy the request code into the keygen and press generate
الخطوه 9 هى اللى مش عارف اظبطها *:73:
*قللى اعمل ايه ياواد عمى*


----------



## zanitty (17 يوليو 2012)

ben_sala7 قال:


> *install and crack:
> 1.Install **autodesk **Autocad
> 2.Use as Serial 666-69696969, 667-98989898, 400-45454545 .. or anything matching this template
> 3.Use as Product Key 001C1
> ...


لما يطلع لك الاكتيفاشن اقفله و اعمل اكتيفات تانى حيظهر معاك


----------



## alarefmohamed (18 يوليو 2012)

والله يا باشمهندس سامر اللى انا قلته عنك من وجهة نظرى على الاقل فعلا اقل مما تستحقه و فعلا استفدت كتير من موضوعاتك ، خصوصا انك انت والاستاذ الكبير زانيتى عندكم موهبة رائعة فى توصيل المعلومة وشرحها بشكل سهل وممتع ، كل عام وانتم وجميع المشاركين فى هذا المنتدى العظيم وخاصة الاساتذة د/صبرى سعيد و الاساتذة محمد ميكانيك والسيد حلاوة وزيكوتك بخير وسعادة, معذرة المساحة لن تسع كل هؤلاء الافاضل لهم جميعا كل الحب والتقدير ورمضان كريم


----------



## zanitty (19 يوليو 2012)

alarefmohamed قال:


> والله يا باشمهندس سامر اللى انا قلته عنك من وجهة نظرى على الاقل فعلا اقل مما تستحقه و فعلا استفدت كتير من موضوعاتك ، خصوصا انك انت والاستاذ الكبير زانيتى عندكم موهبة رائعة فى توصيل المعلومة وشرحها بشكل سهل وممتع ، كل عام وانتم وجميع المشاركين فى هذا المنتدى العظيم وخاصة الاساتذة د/صبرى سعيد و الاساتذة محمد ميكانيك والسيد حلاوة وزيكوتك بخير وسعادة, معذرة المساحة لن تسع كل هؤلاء الافاضل لهم جميعا كل الحب والتقدير ورمضان كريم



انت راجل محترم 
مش علشان قلت اسى ... بالعكس ... ابسيليوتلى 
علشان قلت اسم ناس ليها فضل و بطلت تخشو مع ذلك انت فاكر فضلها 
كل سنه و انت طيب


----------



## ben_sala7 (22 يوليو 2012)

zanitty قال:


> لما يطلع لك الاكتيفاشن اقفله و اعمل اكتيفات تانى حيظهر معاك


معلش ZANITTY انا هتقل عليك انا كله ماشى معايا تمام بس هى دى الحته اللى ناقصه *(**Copy the request code into the keygen*
ممكن بس تقللى هو ايه الريكوست كود 
كام او اجيبه منين؟


----------



## zanitty (22 يوليو 2012)

ben_sala7 قال:


> معلش ZANITTY انا هتقل عليك انا كله ماشى معايا تمام بس هى دى الحته اللى ناقصه *(**Copy the request code into the keygen*
> ممكن بس تقللى هو ايه الريكوست كود
> كام او اجيبه منين؟



بص يا باشا 
شوف ده و ان اء الله هتظبط معاك
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPRYehuBies


----------



## سامر السعدني (22 يوليو 2012)

احنا خلصنا المرة الي فاتت الفيزابيليتي ان جرافيكس .......



المرة دي هانتكلم على حاجة مهمة اوي اوي 

هاتكلم عن ال view range 

اغلب الناس الي اول مرة بترسم ريفت ( داخل يخبط مع نفسه ) بيجرب يرسم دكت .... بيلاقي نفسه بيرسم بس مش شايف الي بيرسمه .....

الراجل يتعقد و يبطل يشتغل بالريفت تاني ..........



الدكت الي اترسم و مش باين ده سببه ان الفيو رينج مش متظبطة ........



طيب ايه هيا يا معلم الفيو رينج .....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


بص يا باشا .....




اولا الفيو رينج علشان اجيبها اعمل الخطوات التالية :


1- اقف على اي بلان ( 2 دي يعني مش 3 دي )

2- دوس pp علشان تظهر البروبيرتيز بتاعة البلان 

3- في البروبيرتيز هاتلاقي حاجة اسمها الفيو رينج 


4- دوس على الفيو رينج 


الخطوات في الصور التالية :







[/URL][/IMG]

..





نكمل المرة الي جاية ..........


----------



## zanitty (23 يوليو 2012)

ملحقتش تشرب الشاى طيب يا باشمهندس سامر


----------



## سامر السعدني (23 يوليو 2012)

zanitty قال:


> ملحقتش تشرب الشاى طيب يا باشمهندس سامر




 
 
*معلش يا ريس اصل كنت باكتب الكلمتين دول و انا تعبان ( اوف لاين ) و قولت من باب الاستمرارية ( يعني ما لا يدرك كله لا يترك كله ).....*


*يبقالي عندك واحد شاي ..........*













*المهم ان كنت وصلت في المشاركة الي فاتت اني فتحت الفيو رينج.....*


*طيب انا عندي فيو رينج لنوعين من البلانات ( **الفلور بلان و السيلنج بلان **) *


*احنا هانشرح الفيو رينج بتاع ** الفلور بلان** ( سيبك من السيلنج بلان دلوقتي علشان ما تتلخبطش و انا **ها قولوا في النثريات في الاخر ان شاء الله** عز و جل )*


*طيب الفيو رينج مكون من **اربعة مستويات** :*

*1- **top ** أعلى مستوى للنظر *
*2- **bottom **اقل مستوى للنظر *
*3- **cut plan**مستوى القطع *
*4- **view depth ** سيبك منها دلوقتي ...... هاقولها بس لما تفهم التوب و البوتم و الكت بلان ( في اخر المشاركة )....*



 
*انا عارف يا ريس ان كل دي طلاسم بالنسبة ليك *


*ان ها اضرب** مثال **اوضح بيه ......بس سيادتك ركز علشان لو فهمت الفيورينج كل حاجة هاتبقى سهلة *


*نفترض اني انا و اقف في **غرفة ارتفاعها 3 متر *

*المطلوب : اعمل فيو رينج للبلان الخاص بالغرفة *

*طيب انا هافترض جدلا ان عندي جريلات و ديفيوزرات على انا حاططهم على مستوى 2.5 متر ( مثلا علشان ماحدش يخنقني و يقولي ازاي الجريلات دي على 2.5 متر .....ليه غرفة أقزام ........خلي اليوم يعدي على خير ) *

*المهم انا مش عايز اظهر حاجة في البلان غير الجريلات ( مثلا ) *

*طيب يبقى احط في الفيو رينج القيم الاتية ( حاول تتوقعها من قبل ما تشوف الارقام ):*




*التوب بلان : 3 متر*
* البوتم بلان : 2.40 
*
*الكت بلان : ممكن تديلوا اي قيمة ما بين القيمتين دول .....يعني بالعقل كدة ما ينفعش اقطع تحت او فوق مستوى النظر ....طيب احنا قولنا الجريلات على مستوى 2.5 يعني لو عايزتظهرها متهشرة ..... خلي القطع يمر فيها ...يعني تخلي الكت بلان على 2.5 ...............*

*لو مش عايز تظهرها متهشرة يبقى خلي الكت بلان على 3 متر مثلا ......... ( معلش يا رجالة المواضيع دي صعب تتشرح بالكتابة ..... بس هانت و الله )*



*لو حد عندوا سؤال في الكلمتين الي فاتوا يقول.................... *



*الفيو ديبث : اي حاجة *
*انا عايز اظهرها بس **hidden*
*lines** يعني هاتظهر بس شفافة *
*و دي ليها فوائد مهمة خاصة مع *
* الناس بتاعة الصحي الي بيرسموا*
*مواسير في البدروم وعايز يظهر *
*قواعد الاعمدة .... علشان يفادي *
*القواعد دي في الشوب دروينج



**( كدة يبقى ناقص نقطة واحدة ,,, هي **associated level ** و دي مهمة قوي )*





[/URL][/IMG]





*نكمل المرة الي جاية ..........*


----------



## سامر السعدني (27 يوليو 2012)

اللينك الي ان حاطة ده لموضوع عن الريفت لواحد اسمه وجيه عباس في نفس المنتدى بس مدني 

*انا قولت احط اللينك لعل يفيد الناس برضوا عن اي معلومة عن الريفت general information
*
*بس تصوروا يا جماعة ان موضوعه اسمه خواطر برضوا *

و* تصوروا ان كمان المقدمة بتاعة الموضوع........ الخالق الناطق ... المقدمة بتاعتنا 
*
بس الفرق الوحيد ان الموضوع هناك متثبت و هنا مش متثبت .....

*سبحان الله في اتصال فكري ما بيني و ما بين صاحب الموضوع لدرجة ان سماه خواطر برضوا *


اسيبكوا مع الموضوع

اللينك : 
هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...t-structure-)-اعداد-م-وجيه-عباس#ixzz21utXMa60
​


----------



## pora (28 يوليو 2012)

عزيزى م/ سامر
بصراحة انا شايف انه مش مجرد الفكره فى تثبيت الموضوع 
انا شايف ان المفروض يبقى الموضوع ده بالنسبه للقسم زى الماده التانيه فى الدستور كده حاجه غير قابلة للالغاء او الحذف


----------



## سامر السعدني (28 يوليو 2012)

pora قال:


> عزيزى م/ سامر
> بصراحة انا شايف انه مش مجرد الفكره فى تثبيت الموضوع
> انا شايف ان المفروض يبقى الموضوع ده بالنسبه للقسم زى الماده التانيه فى الدستور كده حاجه غير قابلة للالغاء او الحذف



ربنا يخليك ليا يا بورا ....

ايه يا عم الكلام الجميل ده .....

اشكرك على زوقك .....


----------



## ben_sala7 (31 يوليو 2012)

الف شكر للمهندس سامر وفى انتظار مزيد من الشرح


----------



## ben_sala7 (31 يوليو 2012)

zanitty قال:


> بص يا باشا
> شوف ده و ان اء الله هتظبط معاك
> ‫طريقة تسطيب وتفعيل الأتوكاد 2013؛ AutoCAD 2013_ Setup‬‎ - YouTube



والف شكر للمهندس زانيتى على الاهتمام والتوضيح


----------



## Ihab-b (10 أغسطس 2012)

إلى العزيز سامر السعدني في البداية شكرا لك على هذا الكجهود الرائع إنشاء الله تلاقي الخير وكل الخير إنشاء الله
انا أريد أن أطلب منك طلب صغير وهو انا بعمل لينك لملف كاد على الريفيت بعد ما بعمل لينك بقوم برسم كل الحوائط ( Walls ( ولكن ماذا أفعل بعد ذلك ؟؟؟
البرنامج لا يفهم أن هذا الجسم كتلة واحدة أرجو منك توضيح الخطوات ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Ihab-b (10 أغسطس 2012)

إلى العزيز سامر السعدني في البداية شكرا لك على هذا الكجهود الرائع إنشاء الله تلاقي الخير وكل الخير إنشاء الله
انا أريد أن أطلب منك طلب صغير وهو انا بعمل لينك لملف كاد على الريفيت بعد ما بعمل لينك بقوم برسم كل الحوائط ( Walls ( ولكن ماذا أفعل بعد ذلك ؟؟؟
البرنامج لا يفهم أن هذا الجسم كتلة واحدة أرجو منك توضيح الخطوات ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Ihab-b (10 أغسطس 2012)

إلى العزيز سامر السعدني في البداية شكرا لك على هذا الكجهود الرائع إنشاء الله تلاقي الخير وكل الخير إنشاء الله
انا أريد أن أطلب منك طلب صغير وهو انا بعمل لينك لملف كاد على الريفيت بعد ما بعمل لينك بقوم برسم كل الحوائط ( Walls ( ولكن ماذا أفعل بعد ذلك ؟؟؟
البرنامج لا يفهم أن هذا الجسم كتلة واحدة أرجو منك توضيح الخطوات ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## engosama2015 (10 أغسطس 2012)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## safwat salah (10 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## aboallol (10 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً عنا وعن كل اخواننا في المنتدي وعن الاخوة الزوار.
لقد تابعت شرحك المتواصل من يوم 06-07-2011 حتى آخر مشاركة والمداخلات المفيدة ايضا.
الموضوع حقيقة قيم جداً ويستحق أكثر من التثبيت
ونرجو منك المواصلة لما سبق من شرحك السلس والممتع برنامج الريفيت ام اي بي.




سامر السعدني قال:


> اللينك الي ان حاطة ده لموضوع عن الريفت لواحد اسمه وجيه عباس في نفس المنتدى بس مدني
> 
> *انا قولت احط اللينك لعل يفيد الناس برضوا عن اي معلومة عن الريفت general information
> *
> ...


----------



## كيمو الماجيك (20 سبتمبر 2012)

أكثر من رائع يا بشمهندس ربنا ينفع بيك المسلمين ويجمعنا ان شاء الله في جنته اللهم امين


----------



## هشام فياض (26 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله الفردوس الأعلى


----------



## جنوب (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*المكتبات الكهربائية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

والله يا استاذ سامر تستحق كل الثناء لجهدك الرائع الذي بذلته في هذا الشرح الرائع .
تحياتي ودعائي لك بالتوفيق .

وبارك الله بجميع المشاركين في هذاالموضوع ..

الأخ سامر ... 
أنا مهندس كهرباء .
أحاول العمل على هذا البرنامج 
ارجوا توضيح امكانات هذا البرنامج في مجال التصميم الكهربائي للبنايات .

أكملت تحميل البرنامج وتفعيله ،،، ولكن اكتشفت انه لا يحتوي على المكتبات الكهربائية للاجهزة والمعدات .

أرجو رفع المكتبات الكهربائية الموجودة لديكم مع شرح طريقة استخدامها في البرنامج ،،
وهل يمكن تحميلها من البرنامج مباشرةً . بمعنى هل توجد طريقة يتم بها تحميل المكتبات الكهربائية من خلال البرنامج نفسه ؟

تقبلو خالص شكري وتقديري ودعائي .
شكراً ......


----------



## ayellow (9 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على الشرح بس لو كملت الشرح على نفس مشروع اللي ابتديت فيه اول 

وممكن طلب لل template بس يكون متري لانو اللي الموجود imperial 

وشكرا لكم


----------



## مارى مى (12 نوفمبر 2012)

معلومات فعلا قيمة


----------



## sam_89 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## حمدي النمر (16 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أكرم حمزه (17 يناير 2013)

Many Thanks for all efforts


----------



## el_oxory (13 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير يا مهندس/ سامر......فعلا ما شاء الله الشرح جميل جداااااا واستفدت منه كتير بس انا ليا عندك خدمة... انا واقف فى خطوة ومش عارف اعملها ازاى فى البرنامج
بص يا باشا......انا اخدت ملف المشروع اللى انت حطيته علشان اطبق عليه اللى اتعلمته........بفتح الملف لوحدة من غير ما افتح اى template بلاقى الجداول موجودة schedules وبالأخص جدول ارقام الغرف والمساحات ومسمى كل غرفة......لحد كده جميل........لكن لما بفتح البرنامج وبفتح الـ mechanical template وبعد كده اعمل insert للملف المعمارى اللى معمول بالريفيت وببص على الشمل مش بلاقى اى جداول وبفتح البلان بتاع كل الادوار مش بلاقى ولا الغرف متعرفة ولا المساحات.....بالرغم ان هو هو نفس الملف اللى فتحته فى الاول وكانت الجداول موجودة واسماء الغرف وكله تمام.
السؤال بقى يا باشا إزاى لما اعمل انسرت لملف معمارى على الريفيت MEP اخلى المساحات واسماء الغرف وجدول المساحات ينزل كما كان لما بفتح المعمارى لوحدة بدون اى template علشان بعد كده احدد الـ Spaces والـ zones.........أظن مش منطقى انى اروح اعمل تاج لكل غرفة وبعد كده اعمل تاج لمساحات الغرف واكتب اسم كل غرفة وكل ده اصلاً معمول وظاهر فى الملف لما بيتفتح بدون template.
ياريت حد يساعدنى علشان انا متوقف عن تعلم البرنامج بسبب المشكلة دى.
شكراً
​


----------



## أكرم حمزه (13 فبراير 2013)

الرجاء أكمال الشرح


----------



## Mohammed wahb (22 فبراير 2013)

شكراااا اخي الكريم و الرجاء اكمال الشرح في اقرب وقت ممكن


----------



## mohamedtop (22 فبراير 2013)

نتمنى من الاخوة الزملاء الذين لديهم خبرة بالبرنامج المساهمه فى اكمال الشرح لحين عوده صاحب الموضوع الذى 
تركه من فتره لظروف عمله كان الله فى عونه


----------



## ALSALAHALI65 (24 فبراير 2013)

مهندس سامر السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ...
بعد الشكر الجزيل لك و لجهدك المميز ...
أود أن أسألك عن مشكلة واجهتني وأنا أتابع الخطوات فعند الدوس على الأي لا تظهر عندي الصورة كما عندك كخطوط . ولا يتغير فيها شيئ أرجوا منك توضيح هذه النقطة وشكرا" لك سلفا" .


----------



## م/هاني صلاح (11 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً وبارك الله فيكم جميعاً


----------



## م.الزعيم (15 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندس كهربا وكنت محتاج اتعلم برنامج الريفت هل فيه شرح خاص لمهندسين كهربا تصميم


----------



## محمد النواري (19 مارس 2013)

شكرا وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## aburawan (16 مايو 2013)

عاشت ايديك ربي يبارك بيك


----------



## soha sakr (21 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمداحمدحسن (5 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## شرشر الجديد (6 يونيو 2013)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng369498/


----------



## م احمد قدرى (6 يونيو 2013)

ممتااااااااز


----------



## السهم الجرىء (11 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير بس ياريت حضرتك تكمل الموضوعين ده والشوب دروينج​


----------



## aboallol (25 يونيو 2013)

ياريت لو يكمل والله نحن منتظرين ومحتاجين جداً للاكمال


----------



## م.مصطفى عوض (2 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ME-M.Rhawan (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشالله 
مشكور ياباشا على الأداء الجيد
وبإنتظار القااادم


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس سامر وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## belall (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*اين الشرح*

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبده طلبه (23 نوفمبر 2013)

ممكن طريقة للتواصل مهندس سامر السعدنى


----------



## مهندس محمود سعد (3 ديسمبر 2013)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبده طلبه (10 ديسمبر 2013)

مهندس سامر السعدنى
تحية طيبة وبعد
أولا أحب أشكرك كثيرا على هذا الشرح بالرغم من صغر حجمه إلا أنه كثير الفائدة 
لذا أحببت أن أعرض عليك المساعدة فى اخراج هذه الشروحات بأفضل طريقة 
أنا عندى خبرة فى كيفية عمل الشروحات بالفيديو 
ممكن نتواصل وأعرف حضرتك ازاى تسجل الشرح بالفيديو صوت وصورة من ناحية هتنجز كتير وناحية تانية هتقدر تقول كل اللى عاوز تشرحه وتزداد الفائدة
خصوصا ان طريقة حضرتك بسيطة وواضحة جدا
عموما أنا أرسلت رسالة لك على الخاص فيها ايميلى ورقم التليفون
أتمنى من حضرتك الاستجابة 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## KEMOOMER (16 يناير 2014)

مشكور يا مهندس على المجهود الجبار ولو امكن معرفة موقع احمل منه مشاريع معمارى مرسومة ريفت لوضع الاجزاء الميكانيكية عليها


----------



## المدير محمد سعيد (23 يناير 2014)

KEMOOMER قال:


> مشكور يا مهندس على المجهود الجبار ولو امكن معرفة موقع احمل منه مشاريع معمارى مرسومة ريفت لوضع الاجزاء الميكانيكية عليها



http://grabcad.com/


----------



## aly016 (7 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم 
هو ممكن يكون برنامج الريفت الميكانيكي والمعماري والانشائي معا في برنامج واحد ؟؟


----------



## سامر السعدني (20 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كالعادة .... باعتذر بشدة عن عدم الرد في الفترة الماضية .....ظروف شغل و كمان سفر ما بين السعودية و القاهرة و الغردقة 



المهم .....انا باعرض علي المهندسين حديثي التخرج كورسات مجانية في كل من 

1- كيفية عمل شوب دروينج لاعمال التكييف ( عملي ) 

2-مبادئ الريفيت mep ( عملي ) 


3-كيفية عمل شوب دروينج لاعمال الصحي 
4-كيفية عمل شوب دروينج لاعمال الحريق 


يشترط : 
1-حديث التخرج فقط .... 
2-لاب توب عليه اتو كاد و ريفيت 

المكان : دي كابيتشينو -مدينة نصر 

الزمان : 
السبت و الاثنين من كل اسبوع بعد صلاة العشاء 
الزمن ساعة و احدة لكل محاضرة 

تاريخ البدء بعد العيد باسبوع لظروف سفر و مرض 

للتواصل : 

00201002129759
[email protected]
[email protected] 
[email protected]

الاتصال من 10 ص ال 5 مساء


----------



## سامر السعدني (20 يوليو 2014)

عبده طلبه قال:


> مهندس سامر السعدنى
> تحية طيبة وبعد
> أولا أحب أشكرك كثيرا على هذا الشرح بالرغم من صغر حجمه إلا أنه كثير الفائدة
> لذا أحببت أن أعرض عليك المساعدة فى اخراج هذه الشروحات بأفضل طريقة
> ...




كلمتك يا م عبده ..... بس ما فيش رد


----------



## eng - mahmoud (21 يوليو 2014)

سامر السعدني قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> كالعادة .... باعتذر بشدة عن عدم الرد في الفترة الماضية .....ظروف شغل و كمان سفر ما بين السعودية و القاهرة و الغردقة
> 
> ...



*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
مبادرة طيبة منك يا بشمهندس سامر 
بعد اذنك ممكن تسجيل هذه المحاضرات و رفعها على الملتقى 
لعدم قدرتى على الحضور و معظم الزملاء 
و جزاك الله كل خير
و كل عام و حضرتك طيب*​


----------



## سامر السعدني (21 يوليو 2014)

eng - mahmoud قال:


> *السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> مبادرة طيبة منك يا بشمهندس سامر
> بعد اذنك ممكن تسجيل هذه المحاضرات و رفعها على الملتقى
> لعدم قدرتى على الحضور و معظم الزملاء
> ...



ان شاء الله ........لو كانت بالجودة المطلوبة...


----------



## م محمد المصرى (21 يوليو 2014)

كنت مستنى الموضوع ده من زمان وأسلوبك رائع جدا ومشوق جزاكم الله خيرا وعفا عناك وتقبل منك " اللهم انكا عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعفو عنا "


----------



## عبده طلبه (23 يوليو 2014)

سامر السعدني قال:


> كلمتك يا م عبده ..... بس ما فيش رد


 أنا منتظر حضرتك إن شاء الله بعد العيد بس ياريت تكون المواعيد بالليل
وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## hassan elkholy (23 يوليو 2014)

الجميل فى الموقع دا مش بس إننا بنستفاد معلومات كمان بيعرفنا على مهندسين محترمين زيك يا هندسه سامر


----------



## سامر السعدني (26 يوليو 2014)

hassan elkholy قال:


> الجميل فى الموقع دا مش بس إننا بنستفاد معلومات كمان بيعرفنا على مهندسين محترمين زيك يا هندسه سامر



ده من زوقك و كرم اخلاقك يا بشمهندس حسن .....


----------



## سامر السعدني (26 يوليو 2014)

تحديث 2 لاضافة رقم هاتف :

انا باعرض علي المهندسين حديثي التخرج كورسات مجانية في كل من 

1- كيفية عمل شوب دروينج لاعمال التكييف ( عملي ) 

2-مبادئ الريفيت mep ( عملي ) 


3-كيفية عمل شوب دروينج لاعمال الصحي 
4-كيفية عمل شوب دروينج لاعمال الحريق 


يشترط : 
1-حديث التخرج فقط .... 
2-لاب توب عليه اتو كاد و ريفيت 

المكان : دي كابيتشينو -مدينة نصر 

الزمان : 
السبت و الاثنين من كل اسبوع بعد صلاة العشاء 
الزمن ساعة و احدة لكل محاضرة 

تاريخ البدء بعد العيد باسبوع لظروف سفر و مرض 

للتواصل : 

00201002129759
00201121777200
[email protected]
[email protected] 
[email protected]

الاتصال من 10 ص ال 5 مساء 
ما عدا الجمعة و السبت


----------



## عبده طلبه (28 يوليو 2014)

طب بالنسبة للناس اللى مش حديثى التخرج ومستعدة تدفع علشان تتعلم برنامج الريفيت ممكن حضرتك تدى كورسات؟


----------



## سامر السعدني (29 يوليو 2014)

عبده طلبه قال:


> طب بالنسبة للناس اللى مش حديثى التخرج ومستعدة تدفع علشان تتعلم برنامج الريفيت ممكن حضرتك تدى كورسات؟



لا والله مش مسألة فلوس....
انا وجهة نظري ان حديث التخرج اولي من غيره .....بيخرج يلاقي الدنيا ظلمة ....و محتاج حد يأخذ بايده و كمان .... ما عندوش مصدر دخل .... وكمان البلد في ثورة .... ضيف علي كده ان احنا في عصر السيسي ....

و علي العموم في استثناءات يا باشا .... هاكلمك بعد العيد ان شاء الله ....وكل سنة و انت طيب


----------



## hassan elkholy (4 أغسطس 2014)

*علمنى شكرا*

#علمنى شكرا 
دا أخر تحديث لجميع خواطر المهندس سامر مع جميع المشاركات القيمه من الاخوه المهندسين المشاركين بالموضوع
أتمنى إنو ينال إعجابكم أنا عارف إن الموضوع بقالو فتره شغال ويا رب يجعل دا فى ميزان حسنات المهندس سامر
وأستأذنه فى رفع الملف المعمارى فى المشاركة رقم #30
(Office Building.rvt)
​ لأنو دا اللينك الوحيد إللى مش شغال لأنى أضفت كل شيئ فى المشاركات السابقه كلها فى الملف إللى فى اللينك ده :
http://www.4shared.com/file/YYY8QuKaba/Revit_MEP.html


----------



## سامر السعدني (4 أغسطس 2014)

hassan elkholy قال:


> #علمنى شكرا
> دا أخر تحديث لجميع خواطر المهندس سامر مع جميع المشاركات القيمه من الاخوه المهندسين المشاركين بالموضوع
> أتمنى إنو ينال إعجابكم أنا عارف إن الموضوع بقالو فتره شغال ويا رب يجعل دا فى ميزان حسنات المهندس سامر
> وأستأذنه فى رفع الملف المعمارى فى المشاركة رقم #30
> ...



يا سلام عليك يا مستر حسن 

شغل 1000 علي مية يا هندسة 

كل الشكر و التقدير ليك .....


----------



## hassan elkholy (5 أغسطس 2014)

سامر السعدني قال:


> يا سلام عليك يا مستر حسن
> 
> شغل 1000 علي مية يا هندسة
> 
> كل الشكر و التقدير ليك .....


تسلم يا كبيييييييييير والشغل دا شغلك يا باشا إنت صاحب العمل الجميل دا


----------



## bent eleslam (24 سبتمبر 2014)

انا سطبت البرنامج بس مش لاقيه electric template ايه الطريقه عشان اضيفه لبقية ال templates


----------



## المهندس محمد يحيى (24 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكووور يا باش مهندس سامر 
مجهود روعة .. جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hassan elkholy (24 سبتمبر 2014)

bent eleslam قال:


> انا سطبت البرنامج بس مش لاقيه electric template ايه الطريقه عشان اضيفه لبقية ال templates


*دول رابطين بملفين التمبليت للكهربا واحد بالنظام المترى والتانى بالامبريال والصوره المرفقه موضحه المسار إللى هنحطهم فيه وهنعمل (show hidden file ) أول ما نفتح ال C هيظهر الملف المخفى بإسم ال program data ونكمل المسار بعد كده ....أتمنى أكون قدرت أوصل للاجابه المطلوبه.......
**http://www.4shared.com/file/AZfAS3uVba/Electrical-Default_Metric.html?
**http://www.4shared.com/file/bPmp5fIsce/Electrical-Default.html?
*


----------



## ابوتر (18 ديسمبر 2014)

ممكن الفايل المعماري عشان الرابط مش شغال ​


----------



## امين السعيد (18 ديسمبر 2014)

اتقدم بخالص الشكر والتقدير الى المهندس سامر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد احمدعبدالغفار (17 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم يا هندسة انا نزلت البرنامج لكن الكراك ما اشتغلش معايا لذا رجاءا لو في حل تمدوني بيه وبوركتم


----------



## hasheesh (23 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا هندسة علي هذا المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله كل خير, طريقة شرح مميزة لدرجة شد إنتباهي للريفت و ان شاء الله يعود مجهودك بالخير عليك و علي كل من تابع و يتابع الموضوع و تقبل تحياتي.

​


----------



## zakarya ahmad (21 يوليو 2015)

جهود تشكر عليها


----------



## zakarya ahmad (21 يوليو 2015)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------

